# el subjuntivo +  que (conjunción)



## keano87

hey,im currently studying the subjunctive and was wondering- why is the subjunctive used wit "que" all the time and are there times when the subjunctive is not used wit "que"?


----------



## OHSU

The subjunctive is far too complex of a subject for anyone to respond simply to the question you've asked.

Nevertheless, I like a challenge, so I'll give it a try:

In it's root form (of which there are plenty of derivations), the simplest concept of the subjunctive is this: *When the action of a conjugated verb in a subordinate clause is unrealized*. That's it. It really is that simple. In other words, the action of the verb hasn't happened yet or may never happen.

For example, if you say, "I want Susan to speak," in Spanish it is phrased more like, "I want *that* Susan speak."

_Quiero *que* Susan hable._

Here we have two clauses. The first is _Quiero_ and the second is _Susan hable,_ and they are separated by_ que_. The first clause is conjugated in the present indicative because it is a present reality. I do, in fact, want Susan to speak. The part about me wanting something is real and it's happening now.

However, the second part, the part about Susan speaking, that part hasn't happened yet. Although it is conjugated in the present tense, we need to do something to it to indicate that it is unrealized, meaning it has yet to happen and it may not ever happen. We do that by making it subjunctive. This indicates that it is subordinate in some way to the first clause, and that even though it is technically a present tense verb form, it describes an action that hasn't happened.

When found in the first clause, certain verbs are "subjunctive indicators". This means that they set up a situation where the second verb is subject to them in the way I've described above. These are verbs of wanting, needing, desiring, demanding, wishing, etc.

_Quiero que Susan hable._
_Necesito que Susan hable._
_Deseo que Susan hable._
_Insisto que Susan hable._

In all of these cases, the verb in the first clause is a present tense reality, while the action of the verb in the second clause has not yet happened, and is somehow dependent on the verb in the first clause.

This is the core concept of the subjunctive, and other uses of the subjunctive can be understood as derivations of this model (or derivations of derivations of this model). That's why you frequently see _que _in subjunctive constructions.

However, _que_ is not found in all uses of the subjunctive. One example is *if... then* clauses that are contrary to reality.

If I were a millionaire, I'd buy myself a mansion.
_Si fuera millionario, me compraría una mansión._

With this type of expression, the part of the sentence associated with the concept that is contrary to reality (sadly, I'm not a millionaire) is expressed in the past subjunctive. The other part of the expression, the part having to do with what *would* happen if the first part were real, is conjugated in the conditional.

I once wrote a chapter for a reference grammar on the subjunctive. It is a very complex topic.

One mistaken notion many, many people harbor (including most high school Spanish teachers and even many university professors) is in saying that the subjunctive is for *hypothetical* situations. This is completely and utterly false. There are plenty of hypothetical situations that don't use the subjunctive, and most uses of the subjunctive have nothing to do with being hypothetical.

When someone mentions the word *hypothetical* with relation to the subjunctive, please try to immediately forget it. It's WRONG. At one time or another we've all heard our teachers say it. It's even explained that way in most text books, BUT IT IS WRONG.

(I'm sure I've ruffled a feather or two with that last bit, but I'd be happy to debate it with anyone.)


----------



## OHSU

Oh, and by the way, in Spanish "subjunctive" is spelled and pronounced without a "c". _Subjuntivo._


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

keano87 said:


> hey,im currently studying the subjunctive and was wondering- why is the subjunctive used wit "que" all the time and are there times when the subjunctive is not used wit "que"?


 
OHSU does a good job of explaining the basics of the subjunctive.  For the most part, you will only employ the present subjunctive after a "que" phrase (with a subject change).  This is partly due to the fact that "que" forms a clause in Spanish almost always and only in rare cases do you have a bare present subjunctive.  

Verbs of volition, thought, doubt, possibility, hope, want, wishing employ the subjunctive:

querer>Quiero que ganes.  I want you to win
dudar>Dudo que ganes.  I doubt (that) you'll win/you are winning.  
creer>Creo que ganas.  I think you'll win/you are winning.  

Creer however does require the subjunctive in the negative, because to not believe something is the same as to doubt it.  Likewise, dudar does not require the subjunctive in the negative, because to not doubt something means you believe in it.  

No creo que tengas razón.  I don't think you're right.  

No dudo que tienes razón.  I don't doubt that you're right.  

Subjunctive also is required after certain conjunctions, like aunque* (even though), quizá(s) (s is optional), tal vez*, ojalá, etc.  Most of the time you can guess whether a conjunction will require the subjunctive.  

*There are some conjunctions which can use the subjunctive or not, depending on context, your own thoughts, and the reality of the situation.  

Example: Aunque nieve, ellos nadarán.  Even if it starts to snow, they will still go swimming.  
versus
Aunque nieva, ellos nadarán.  Even though it is snowing, they will still go swimming.  

Tal vez usually uses the indicative, but you can use the subjunctive if you want to express doubt or uncertainty.  

Subjunctive is also employed in general phrases which have a subject:

No es cierto que tú recibas una nota alta.  It's certain you didn't get a high grade.  

Es cierto que recibes una nota alta.  It's certain that you got a high grade.  

Es cierto recibir una nota alta.  Certainly you'll get a high grade (It's certain to get a high grade).  

No es cierto recibir una nota alta.  It's not certain if you''ll get a high grade.  

Words like posible, imposible, no cierto, no seguro, dudoso, etc. form subjunctive clauses.  

Subjunctive also takes place in command forms;

Laven uds. los platos

Lave ud. los platos.  

¡Lavemos los platos!

¡No tengas miedo! (negative tú commands use subjunctive)

Finally, subjunctive can take place in bare forms which most the time translate directly into our own English subjunctive!, like:

¡Viva el rey! (Live the king!)

Lejos esté de mí (Far be it from me)

You can also use the subjunctive with just a "que" as the introducer, to express hope or wishing.  

Espero que te ayude versus Que te ayude.  

Que estés contento.  Hope/Wish you're happy.  

And lastly, you can change the word order of the verb/conjunction so you will simply start with a "que" and the subjunctive initiator comes after rather than before.  

Example: Que estés listo o no, no (nos) importa.  Whether you're ready or not doesn't matter (to us).


----------



## OHSU

Meyer, I'm impressed.  Very nice explanation.  You put me to shame.


----------



## Peterdg

OHSU said:


> One mistaken notion many, many people harbor (including most high school Spanish teachers and even many university professors) is in saying that the subjunctive is for *hypothetical* situations. This is completely and utterly false. There are plenty of hypothetical situations that don't use the subjunctive, and most uses of the subjunctive have nothing to do with being hypothetical.
> 
> When someone mentions the word *hypothetical* with relation to the subjunctive, please try to immediately forget it. It's WRONG. At one time or another we've all heard our teachers say it. It's even explained that way in most text books, BUT IT IS WRONG.
> 
> (I'm sure I've ruffled a feather or two with that last bit, but I'd be happy to debate it with anyone.)


 
Well, actually, I couldn't agree more. (as far as my opinion is relevant)


----------



## duncandhu

Hi all,

I'm wondering whether the OP is asking about when a sentence starts with "que", in which case I would say that it depends what the "que" means. It could be the "que" at introduces a desire, a want, a need etc, OR it could be the "que" that introduces a reason for something (like porque, at least in colloquial speech):

"¡Que te vayas a casa!"
"Que se ha ido a casa."

The first example here clearly shows a desire, whereas the second one is an explanation of maybe why someone isn't in there usual place ("He/She's gone home").

Que is often used as a short form of:
para que
porque
desear/querer que

If it doesn't have a subjunctive after it, it could very well be a shortened form of porque.

Saludos
Duncan


----------



## Wooda

Hi, I just want to say how helpful this explanation in English is, thank you. My (good) Grammar books can be a bit confusing trying to wade through all the explanations. 

If you can, can you explain why the third verb in this sentence is subjunctive - the giving of the phone number is a reality (I understand 'moleste' which you have explained above):

Espero que no le moleste que Mariona me *haya* dado su número de teléfono.
(I hope you are not annoyed that Mariona gave me your telephone number.


----------



## Peterdg

Wooda said:


> Hi, I just want to say how helpful this explanation in English is, thank you. My (good) Grammar books can be a bit confusing trying to wade through all the explanations.
> 
> If you can, can you explain why the third verb in this sentence is subjunctive - the giving of the phone number is a reality (I understand 'moleste' which you have explained above):
> 
> Espero que no le moleste que Mariona me *haya* dado su número de teléfono.
> (I hope you are not annoyed that Mariona gave me your telephone number.


Because "molestar" itself also requires the subjunctive.

¿Te molesta que fum*e*?


----------



## Wooda

Thank you for the quick reply. This has been so helpful.


----------



## Peterdg

I was pretty succinct in my previous post. I'd like to give some more of an explanation. I guess some of the people will not agree with my views, but so be it. They are wellcome to react.

To my experience, much of the uses of the subjunctive in Spanish are "mechanical". With this I mean that some constructs always require a subjunctive (or an indicative, for that matter) regardless of the conditions.

For example: "antes de que" is always followed by a subjunctive, as is "sin que" and "para que".

Let's now consider your particular case:



> Espero que no le moleste que Mariona me *haya* dado su número de teléfono


"Molestar" is a verb that *always* (= mechanically) requires the use of the subjunctive. There are many others: "gustar", "encantar", "esperar", "querer" ... regardless of the time frame in which the action takes place (or whatever other condition for that matter). These are verbs of the so called "personal appreciation" class.

There are other classes of verbs that also require the "mechanical" use of the subjunctive (like e.g. commands), but that's beyond the scope of this thread; a thread like this cannot give a comprehensive explanation of the uses of the subjunctive/indicative.

Then there are verbs that require the indicative in positive sentences and the subjunctive in negative sentences. Examples are: "pensar", "creer", ...

e.g. Pienso que va a llover <---> no pienso que vaya a llover

Also this use of the subjunctive/indicative is mechanical.

Then, of course, there are constructs where the meaning changes depending on the use of the subjunctive or the indicative (= the non mechanical ones). And that's where OHSU's comment about "hypothetical" makes much sense. In my experience, for these constructs, there are far better models to describe the use of the subjunctive/indicative than the "hypothetical" theory that, in my view, is far too "elastic". It may be OK for native speakers that "feel" the subjunctive use, but it's useless for non-native speakers.

Now to conclude my already too long exposé: stop asking yourself questions in the "mechanical"-use cases of the subjunctive/indicative modes. It's no use: it just is like that. You'll have to learn them though.

In the other cases where there is an option: I hope you find a good grammar that explains these constructs in a modern way, without using the "hypothetical" theory.

I hope this is helpful somehow.


----------



## Wooda

Hi Peterdg

Very helpful too. I have a good grammar but insights from forum members who understand our problems as learners are can be simpler to understand or clarify any doubts.

This thread will be a useful reference point.  Thank you all so much for the time you spent answering our questions.


----------



## Bandama

Excellent thread! 

My compliments to OSHU, Meyer Wolfsheim and Petrdg!

I'm sure this thead will be of great help for many learners and a useful tool for teachers.


----------



## OHSU

Peter, that was a GREAT explanation.


----------



## weeshus

As has been said - a great thread, much of which is now printed out and is forming a vital part of my attempts to learn Spanish and its "interesting" grammatical structure. Thank you all so very much

Weeshus


----------



## keano87

Hey,thanks very much for all the contributions,this really helped me!!!


----------



## sabretoof

OHSU said:


> One mistaken notion many, many people harbor (including most high school Spanish teachers and even many university professors) is in saying that the subjunctive is for *hypothetical* situations.)



Can you please explain this a bit more?  What do you consider _hypothetical_, but not _an unrealized action_?

Both seem very similar to me, except perhaps if you know something will happen in the future, but that seems rare.

Can you explain this difference of definition with some examples?


----------



## OHSU

sabretoof said:


> Can you please explain this a bit more? What do you consider _hypothetical_, but not _an unrealized action_?
> 
> Both seem very similar to me, except perhaps if you know something will happen in the future, but that seems rare.
> 
> Can you explain this difference of definition with some examples?


 

*1. First let me say why I disagree with the idea that the subjunctive is for "hypothetical" situations.*

The problem with the word "hypothetical" is that its exact meaning is open to interpretation. The sentence, "If you drink poison you'll die," could be interpreted as a hypothetical. You haven't drunk poison, and I have no idea if you ever will. Does the Spanish translation of this sentence call for the subjuntive?

_Si *tomas* veneno, te *morirás*._

Nope.

There are also plenty of occassions where there's nothing hypothetical about the situation at all, yet the subjunctive is required.

_Me *molesta* que siempre *fumen* en mi carro._

Here I'm talking about something habitual, certainly not hypothetical.

I think a good argument can be made that _most_ uses of the subjunctive don't have anything whatsoever to do with the "hypothetical", and that even in those situations where it can be argued to be "hypothetical" a more precise definition would benefit everyone.

*2. The second point I'd like to make is that there may be a difference between an "explanatory" grammar rule and a "generative" grammar rule.*

Let's say that a native Spanish speaker says, _Quiero que comas._ We ask him why he used the subjunctive in that instance, and he tells us that _comas_ is hypothetical, because it hasn't happened yet. Later, we're trying to decide how to translate, "If you drink poison you'll die," and it occurs to us that this situation is also hypothetical, and we ask ourselves if we should also use the subjunctive here. Of course we shouldn't. So, we're either at a loss for why "hypothetical" applies in some instances but not in others, or we have to come up with new rules that lay out the exceptions to the rule. (It turns out most uses of the subjunctive are exceptions. What good is a rule that is greatly outnumbered by the exceptions?)

You and I, as non-native speakers of Spanish, need _far more precise and meaningful rules_ than native speakers often use to explain their choices. Why, though? Because they are explaining it _after the fact_. They didn't actually use that reasoning to generate the sentence in the first place. They used their native-speaker "instinct", and then they explained it in hindsight.

You and I are different. We don't have native-Spanish-speaker "instinct". We need precise rules that we can use _prospectively_. (Of course, over time these rules can come to form something approximating "instinct". If we've internalized accurate rules, our "instinct" will serve us well. If we've internalized inaccurate rules, our "instinct" will screw us up.) In my view there is often a tremendous difference between a "rule" that a native speaker uses to explain himself _retrospectively_, and a "rule" that non-native speakers apply _prospectively_. (See my ranting about _ser_ vs. _estar_ for another explanatory rule natives use that isn't particularly helpful as a generative rule for non-natives.)

So, yes, depending on how you look at it, an incomplete action can be argued to be "hypothetical". Sure, why not? But since many other instances of the "hypothetical" don't require the subjunctive, and most uses of the subjunctive aren't "hypothetical", why bother with "hypothetical" at all? It just gets in the way of something more precise.

NOTE: I would never tell a native speaker that he is mistaken when it comes to how he speaks his own language. That would be absurdly arrogant. However, there is a difference between judging the appropriateness of a particular utterance and being able to articulate a set of rules for generating that utterance. Natives have a natural intuition about whether any given construction is correct and accurate, but this does not automatically position them to explain to non-natives how produce the same result. The latter is a painstaking exercise requiring detailed studies in comparative grammar, among many other things. Of course, this applies to me when discussing English grammar. My after-the-fact explanation may not be any help at all to a Spanish-speaker who is learning English.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peterdg said:


> "Molestar" is a verb that *always* (= mechanically) requires the use of the subjunctive. There are many others: "gustar", "encantar", "esperar", "querer" ...


Me molesta cuando hacen este tipo de afirmaciones.

Me molesta que no se dan cuenta cuánto entorpece la comprensión del subjuntivo esta clase de recetas.

Me molesta que así se pierden la oportunidad de entender realmente el subjuntivo castellano.

 [Just for the sake of the argument]



Peterdg said:


> ...
> 
> Also this use of the subjunctive/indicative is mechanical.
> 
> ...


Really!? I'm only sure that that use is mechanical -as well as all that theories about subjunctive involving placeholders, triggering clauses, etc.- All that stuff is to Spanish subjunctive less than surimi is to crabs. Anyway, surimi can be a good food and crutches are essential while the legs are getting healed and stronger -anyway, crutches aren't legs either-.


----------



## Peterdg

@aleCcowaN

Since you ended your speech in English, I'll reply in English.

You and I have two different approaches to grammar. My point is that it is useless to explain the real nature of the subjunctive in Spanish to non native Spanish speakers. (See also OHSU's excellent exposé about this). I'm styudying Spanish for over 20 years now, I have read several grammars: among them the "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española"; yes of 1973 as you asked yourself in a previous post (edition 1991); I didn't have the opportunity yet to read the recently published new grammar), Gramática española de Alcina Franch y Blecua, Gramática de la lengua española de Llorach and others, and I still don't grasp the subtleties of the subjunctive in Spanish. By the way, for some of those grammars, it was a pure waste of the money I paid for them.

For non native Spanish speakers, the only viable way to produce sentences that are syntactically correct, is to use clear guidelines. I refer back to OSHU's post about this.

I read a lot in Spanish (press, litterature (peninsular Spanish) of recent Spanish authors) and I can assure you that my explanation about the "mechanical" use of the subjunctive holds. Are there exceptions? Yes there probably are. But at least, if one follows the "simple/clear" rules, you will not produce unacceptable sentences.

I have read some of your recent posts (e.g. this one ) Honestly, your comments may be true, but since these subtleties do not exist in my native language, I don't have the need to express them and I certainly don't have the time to go over all these considerations while I'm in a conversation because it simply does not belong to my language feeling.

I also challenge you to go over some posts with questions about the use of the subjunctive (even of native Spanish speakers!!!) where they ask if after a conditional "si" they can use the present subjunctive in the prótasis (I don't know the English word) as it expresses something  "hypothetical".

And to conclude: I prefer a good dish with Surimi over one with decayed crab.


----------



## Ynez

I see it the same way as you, Peter. I have in fact said something similar in the past, probably because I personally am unable to give those theoretical explanations in which you state why we use subjunctive after "antes de que". We just do use subjunctive in that structure, but I don't know why.

Sometimes there is a different nuance and both are possible, as you said (indicative and subjunctive). Then, one needs to get a feeling for the difference; but when it is something fixed, no theory is needed.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peterdg said:


> You and I have two different approaches to grammar. My point is that it is useless to explain the real nature of the subjunctive in Spanish to non native Spanish speakers.


That would mean that willing, eager and intelligent fellows with a call for languages can't grasp what 2 to 11 years old kids -some of them having an IQ of 75- can? I don't think so!



Peterdg said:


> For non native Spanish speakers, the only viable way to produce sentences that are syntactically correct, is to use clear guidelines. I refer back to OSHU's post about this.
> 
> I read a lot in Spanish (press, litterature (peninsular Spanish) of recent Spanish authors) and I can assure you that my explanation about the "mechanical" use of the subjunctive holds. Are there exceptions? Yes there probably are. But at least, if one follows the "simple/clear" rules, you will not produce unacceptable sentences.


My point is that it is such approach which prevent you and others from definitively acquiring Spanish subjunctive, though it simulates it well, sometimes, at a extremely high cost in mental resources.

For me the key proof is the mass of students that can't account for the "strange fact" that in Spanish a positive command is given using imperative and a negative command is given using subjunctive. Didn't they even think that something very important was going on behind? The very fact that structures a 2 years old native mind is just an anecdote or something just to be aware of for the mature ones. It's really preposterous.

And about any other hypothesis about the "hypoteticalness", you may open a thread yourself including examples. Certainly I will answer if it is subjunctive related.


----------



## Vikingo

Ynez said:


> I see it the same way as you, Peter. I have in fact said something similar in the past, probably because I personally am unable to give those theoretical explanations in which you state why we use subjunctive after "antes de que". We just do use subjunctive in that structure, but I don't know why.


 
Talking solely on my own behalf, though I'm sure many agree: The most valuable insights I get from this forum are those where you, aleCcowaN or other native experts explain the subtly felt differences between the constructs at hand, based on example sentences. That doesn't have to include a grammatical explanation at all. In fact, it's often best to leave it out.

However, the oversimplified rules that are often presented, are usually a disservice, especially when they're given by people who are struggling to learn them themselves, and without any real references.

For those wanting to get a grasp on the subjunctive, please rid yourselves of the notion of using the subjunctive always with "hypothetical" situations, or what appears to be it's twin brother "unrealized actions".

Here are a couple of good articles: 1 2

@Ynes: By the way, about "antes de que", here's the grammatical explanation from J. Borrego & Co, "El subjuntivo: valores y usos". But this really isn't the kind of thing that I need to hear from you native experts, since the information is already available. But as I said, your detailed and subtle interpretations of how the different grammatical choices come across for a native speaker are immensely valuable. 



> Regla 57:
> Llevan subjuntivo las oraciones temporales que se refieren a acciones o situaciones futuras o cuando menos posteriores a un momento del pasado que se toma como punto de referencia temporal.
> 
> Regla 23:
> Las oraciones temporales construidas con ANTES (DE) QUE llevan subjuntivo.
> (...)
> Para el esquema general de la estructura de las oraciones temporales, véase R. 57. De esta regla es consecuencia directa la que ahora nos ocupa: en efecto, la situación descrita en las temporales introducidas por ANTES (DE) QUE es siempre posterior a la escrita en la oración principal (...)


Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

aleCcowaN said:


> That would mean that willing, eager and intelligent fellows with a call for languages can't grasp what 2 to 11 years old kids -some of them having an IQ of 75- can? I don't think so!
> 
> My point is that it is such approach which prevent you and others from definitively acquiring Spanish subjunctive, though it simulates it well, sometimes, at a extremely high cost in mental resources..


 
Exactly!! 2-11 years old. Human brains are able to absorb a native language somewhere between 0 and 7 to 10 years. After that, this ability is lost, forever. It's like with music: if you don't start young, you will be able to reach a certain level but you will never become a great artist (some exception left alone perhaps).

They *feel* the use of the subjunctive (and other grammatical structures for that matter) and they do it without thinking about it. Show me 1 eleven year old that can reproduce an explanation like the ones you give!




> For me the key proof is the mass of students that can't account for the "strange fact" that in Spanish a positive command is given using imperative and a negative command is given using subjunctive. Didn't they even think that something very important was going on behind?


 
It may very well be true that something important is going on behind it and it may be interseting to know, but is it necessary to use the correct forms for the positive and negative commands? I don't think so.



> The very fact that structures a 2 years old native mind is just an anecdote or something just to be aware of for the mature ones. It's really preposterous.


I have no idea what you are trying to say here.

To conclude, I will give an example.

The sentence "No sé si venga" is considered to be at least "weird" in Spain (as far as I know and I have read) while in (parts of?) Latin America it is considered to be correct and used frequently.

If there existed a deeper "real nature of the subjunctive" that explains it all, this would not be possible. There is a homogeneous group of people (Spain) that do not use the present subjunctive in this construction and another one (Latin America) that does. This proves that one form or the other is used "mechanically", meaning as they learned it while they were young, without thinking about the deeper meaning of the subjunctive. So, the pragmatic thing to say is "In spain, "si" is never followed by the present subjunctive". Period.

I have never said that your contributions were not correct nor that they were not interesting. I find them interesting too. But it's an illusion that non native speakers will be able to use those to produce syntactically correct sentences.



Vikingo said:


> The most valuable insights I get from this forum are those where you, aleCcowaN or other native experts explain the subtly felt differences between the constructs at hand, based on example sentences. That doesn't have to include a grammatical explanation at all. In fact, it's often best to leave it out.


 
I agree that this is interesting. But for people learning the language, of little use, I'm afraid.



> For those wanting to get a grasp on the subjunctive, please rid yourselves of the notion of using the subjunctive always with "hypothetical" situations, or what appears to be it's twin brother "unrealized actions" EDIT: (copied and pasted too much in the original version).


I couldn't agree more.



> @Ynes: By the way, about "antes de que", here's the grammatical explanation from J. Borrego & Co, "El subjuntivo: valores y usos".


 
I know the book, I have read the book, I even quote the book here in the forum. But the explanation does not take away the fact that after "antes de que" you "mechanically" use a subjunctive.


----------



## OHSU

Vikingo said:


> For those wanting to get a grasp on the subjunctive, please rid yourselves of the notion of using the subjunctive always with "hypothetical" situations, or what appears to be it's twin brother "unrealized actions".


 
If the last part of this is in reference to my posts, I assure you that if my explanation _appears_ to be the twin brother of "hypothetical" it is because you haven't understood it. This is my fault, of course, because I didn't provide a sufficiently clear explanation of the concept. Interestingly, _Regla 57_ that you posted and seem to agree with, while applying to a different subset of the subjunctive, comes very close to what I mean when I say "unrealized". 



> Llevan subjuntivo las oraciones temporales que se refieren a *acciones o situaciones futuras* o cuando menos posteriores a un momento del pasado que se toma como punto de referencia temporal.


 
Precisely what is the difference between "unrealized" and "acciones o situatciones futuras"?

It is, in very fact, logically different from "hypothetical". Moreover, unlike "hypothetical" it contributes to English speakers' ability to produce syntactically correct Spanish sentences with consistency. Of course, it applies only to a particular subset of the subjunctive, but at the same time it serves as a useful jumping-off point for learning about other applications.

Is it what is going through a native Spanish-speaker's mind as he uses the subjunctive? Who knows? Native Spanish speakers disagree about what motivates them to select the subjunctive, and they disagree on whether specific constructions even call for the subjunctive. My purpose has never been to philosophize about why native speakers do what they do. That is an interesting excercise, to be sure, and certain very well-studied and intuitive students may find it helpful. (I like to flatter myself and imagine that I am one of them.) But in my experience the majority of non-natives get lost in the debate. They do not (contrary to what some of them imagine) somehow tap into the intuition of natives and thereby learn to speak like natives. As often as not, those non-native students who abandon standard grammar in favor of "subtleties and nuance" end up forming unacceptable constructions and not knowing why. ("But Fulano says this is how _he_ does it. Why are you all turning up your noses when _I_ do it?" "Well, Billy, it's because you're doing it wrong." "But... but... ")


----------



## aleCcowaN

Peterdg said:


> It may very well be true that something important is going on behind it and it may be interseting to know, but is it necessary to use the correct forms for the positive and negative commands? I don't think so.
> 
> ...
> 
> I have no idea what you are trying to say here.


I use this dialog to show it.

A - ¡Ve!
B - ¡No voy!
A - Pero ¡ve de una vez!
B - Te digo que no voy
A - Pero te digo que vayas
B - No voy y punto.
A - ¡Que vayas!
B - No me digas que vaya porque no pienso ir.

Here subjunctive has 4 different uses but the same deep connexion. We may debate forever and never agree as I continue to think that time is better applied in trying to reach the "inner child" so to speak, that learning non-ending lists of examples and triggers just to find that the list of exceptions grows steadily.



Peterdg said:


> To conclude, I will give an example.
> 
> The sentence "No sé si venga" is considered to be at least "weird" in Spain (as far as I know and I have read) while in (parts of?) Latin America it is considered to be correct and used frequently.
> 
> If there existed a deeper "real nature of the subjunctive" that explains it all, this would not be possible. There is a homogeneous group of people (Spain) that do not use the present subjunctive in this construction and another one (Latin America) that does. This proves that one form or the other is used "mechanically", meaning as they learned it while they were young, without thinking about the deeper meaning of the subjunctive. So, the pragmatic thing to say is "In spain, "si" is never followed by the present subjunctive". Period.


To one group "saber" only can mean in that phrase "to be aware of a fact or an specific piece of information". On that meaning, I find "no sé si venga" a ridiculous phrase. People who say "no sé si venga" here and there would also find it ridiculous on that meaning.

To another group "saber" also means "have enough information to know the state of truth of a fact", always in a negative form. There are lot of meanings to different groups depending on the century the Spanish settlers arrived and the features of the native languages.

I mean, certainly there's no a different comprehension of subjuctive behind "no sé si viene" and "no sé si venga". In fact many speakers say "no sé de que venga" and "no sé que venga", meaning "I am not certain that he/she is to come" (not sure the "is to come" part). I would say that the last is not good Spanish language, but the use of subjunctive -on what subjunctive is- is top notch. Not perceiving this is another side effect of the over-rationalized lists of cases and triggers.


----------



## juanito23

aleCcowaN said:


> Me molesta cuando hacen este tipo de afirmaciones.
> 
> *Me molesta que no se dan cuenta cuánto entorpece la comprensión del subjuntivo esta clase de recetas.*
> 
> *Me molesta que así se pierden la oportunidad de entender realmente el subjuntivo castellano.*
> 
> [Just for the sake of the argument]
> 
> Really!? I'm only sure that that use is mechanical -as well as all that theories about subjunctive involving placeholders, triggering clauses, etc.- All that stuff is to Spanish subjunctive less than surimi is to crabs. Anyway, surimi can be a good food and crutches are essential while the legs are getting healed and stronger -anyway, crutches aren't legs either-.


 

Por aquí es donde a veces me confundo. Yo entiendo que hay frases que utilizan el subjuntivo *y* el indicativo, dependiendo del contexto.

Pero con 'molestar'...¿Será cuestión de decir "Me molesta (el hecho de que) así se pierden la oportunidad..."..en vez de algo como, "Me molesta que me hables así"?

¿Me podrían ayudar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

juanito23 said:


> Por aquí es donde a veces me confundo. Yo entiendo que hay frases que utilizan el subjuntivo *y* el indicativo, dependiendo del contexto.
> 
> Pero con 'molestar'...¿Será cuestión de decir "Me molesta (el hecho de que) así se pierden la oportunidad..."..en vez de algo como, "Me molesta que me hables así"?
> 
> ¿Me podrían ayudar?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Entiendo tu confusión. 

Con "molestar", es una construcción poco commún, que yo sepa. 

El "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE dice rotundamente que no se admite el indicativo en este caso (página 457)

"El subjuntivo, valores y usos; J.Borrego, J.G Asencio, E.Prieto" da una opinión más matizada. 

En su R11 dice que cuando _este tipo de verbos se utiliza con indicativo, pasan a ser verbos de comunicación y se produce, por tanto, un cambio de sentido._

En su R45 dice (adaptado por mí porque el texto original es demasiado largo para reproducirlo aquí)

_Verbos que expresan un sentimiento o un juicio de valor pueden limitarse a este empleo o funcionar a la vez como verbos de comunicación. En el último caso van con indicativo._

Con "molestar" el uso del indicativo me parece forzado. (Pero aleccowan lo hizo para demostrar algo) Está claro que hay muchos verbos que admiten el indicativo o el subjuntivo según el significado.

Añadir "el hecho (de) que" no cambia nada porque lo que sigue "el hecho de que" también suele ir en subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

juanito23 said:


> Por aquí es donde a veces me confundo. Yo entiendo que hay frases que utilizan el subjuntivo *y* el indicativo, dependiendo del contexto.
> 
> Pero con 'molestar'...¿Será cuestión de decir "Me molesta (el hecho de que) así se pierden la oportunidad..."..en vez de algo como, "Me molesta que me hables así"?
> 
> ¿Me podrían ayudar?
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Al usar indicativo el segundo verbo se torna el principal de toda la frase. Es pues una frase informativa o declarativa. La molestia pasa a ser un comentario de la información principal. Es por lo tanto una frase poco frecuente porque tiene la estructura de una frase que comenta una apreciación personal pero hace una declaración de valor general acerca de la realidad (que haciendo eso se pierden la oportunidad ...etc.). La puse específicamente para contestar la afirmación universal que decía algo parecido a "con molestar sigue subjuntivo": afirmación y ejemplo todo por el mismo precio. 

Pero te hago un comentario que relaciona esta pregunta con otra que hiciste en otro hilo. Tu frase "no sé que eso sea lo que él intentó decir" no es correcta y sin embargo me dice que estás comprendiendo el subjuntivo. Te sugiero que la leas y definas qué significa saber para ti cuando lees esa frase (las formas más correctas ya te fueron contestadas). Lo mismo ocurre aquí con tu ejemplo "me molesta que me hables así" y una posible alternativa "me molesta la forma en que me hablas". Te sugiero que analices las frases y encuentres las diferencias de significado, que las hay, y si te equivocas será mejor que seguir las equivocaciones de los libros.

La clave está en que la aparición del subjuntivo modifica también la interpretación que se hace del verbo en indicativo. Un ejemplo que suele enloquecer a los estudiantes es:

No lo maté (I didn't kill him)
No lo maté porque fuera mi hermano (I kill him, but not because he was my brother)

Aquí no hay diferencia automática de entonación que te permita diferenciar el significado cuando escuchas las primeras tres palabras. Y me atrevo a afirmar que virtualmente no hay _native_ mayor de 9 años que no entienda instantáneamente y sin hesitar la diferencia entre ambas frases.

Otras frases que se contraponen

No lo maté porque fuera mi hermano (I kill him, but not because he was my brother)
No lo maté porque era mi hermano (I didn't kill him because he was/is my brother)

también operan apoyadas en la modificación que hace el subjuntivo -o su ausencia-, pero la entonación no es idéntica y ayuda a evitar el riesgo de caer en la ambigüedad.

Te he contado todo esto porque, finalmente y volviendo a la pregunta original, como bien has dicho, cuando la frase con molestar incluye una declaración posterior se suele poner "el hecho de que" que actúa como _buffer_ y evita un potencial conflicto de interpretación por el hecho de que coexistan un verbo de sentir personal con una subordinada declarativa de una realidad general.

Así:

Me molesta que así se pierden la oportunidad
Me molesta el hecho de que así se pierden la oportunidad (con _buffer_ y sin que deje de estar subordinada)


----------



## OHSU

I'm not sure what point you're trying to make with your repeated references to the age at which native Spanish-speaking children grasp the subjunctive. (You mentioned 2-11 years of age in one post and 9 in another.)

Chinese-speaking children have no problem managing tonal pronunciation, Finnish children intuitively manage a system with two types of objects, Navajo children have no problem with postpositions, and English-speaking children know to put _-ed_ on the end of past tense verbs. 

That Spanish-speaking people learn to manage the subjunctive while still in childhood is not surprising in the least degree, and it reveals nothing about the subjunctive or how it shouild be approached by adult native speakers of other languages.


----------



## Meyer Wolfsheim

There is nothing special or advanced about the subjunctive in Spanish.  The same mood exists in English and its purpose is quite clear, as said earlier, it is almost a 'mechanical' tense in many cases, though I do not agree with that entirely, as the subjunctive in Spanish does have a deeper meaning to it.  Grammatical structures exist for a reason; in Spanish you cannot say: Te quiero lavar los platos=I want you to wash the dishes.  That would mean "I want to wash the dishes to you" which is not what a speaker wants to say.  In that case, the Spanish language has the subjunctive mood to remove that ambiguity: Quiero que tú laves los platos.  

Children of other languages are not geniuses, they can merely grasp structures which appear alien and complex to us because of their age and the fact that they've had constant experience with it.  It's like being surprised at seeing an athlete do good at a sport which he has practiced every single day of his life; there should be no surprise at all.  

Over time, even a non-native can gain a feeling for when the subjunctive should be employed though there might always be some cases which confuse you, the subjunctive is the least of your worries when learning Spanish grammar.


----------



## Peterdg

aleCcowaN said:


> Pero te hago un comentario que relaciona esta pregunta con otra que hiciste en otro hilo. Tu frase "no sé que eso sea lo que él intentó decir" no es correcta y sin embargo me dice que estás comprendiendo el subjuntivo. Te sugiero que la leas y definas qué significa saber para ti cuando lees esa frase (las formas más correctas ya te fueron contestadas). Lo mismo ocurre aquí con tu ejemplo "me molesta que me hables así" y una posible alternativa "me molesta la forma en que me hablas". Te sugiero que analices las frases y encuentres las diferencias de significado, que las hay, y si te equivocas será mejor que seguir las equivocaciones de los libros.


Busqué este hilo y lo único que peudo deducir de todo esto es que "no sé que" es incorrecto y tiene que ser "no sé si". Por la regla que puse en un post anterior, después de "si" nunca un subjuntivo presente, y ya está claro,¿no? .

En cuanto a "me molesta que me hables así" y "me molesta la forma en que me hablas": no tiene nada que ver con el caso anterior. En la primera frase, "que me hables" es el sujeto de "me molesta". En la segunda frase, "la forma" es el sujeto y "que me hablas" es una subordinada adjetiva de "la forma".



> La clave está en que la aparición del subjuntivo modifica también la interpretación que se hace del verbo en indicativo.


 
Eso es verdad, pero demasiado general para que, nosotros almas inocentes, comprendamos las consecuencias. ¿Qué significa "modificar"? ¿Enfatiza el sentido? o ¿Cambia el sentido del verbo? ¿Y cómo? o , como en el caso de "me molesta que dan ...." ¿pasa de ser un verbo de juicio a también ser un verbo de comunicación?



> Un ejemplo que suele enloquecer a los estudiantes es:
> 
> No lo maté (I didn't kill him)
> No lo maté porque fuera mi hermano (I killed him, but not because he was my brother)


Pues no, no me enloquece. Hay una regla que dice (mi propia transcripción de la regla) _Después de "porque" sigue un indicativo salvo si lo que se dice después de porque *no* indica la razón por la que algo ocurra o no ocurra._

No me invento estas reglas.

Si quieren una formulación más científica y con más autoridad que mi aportación:

Diccionario de uso del español: María Moliner: tomo 2, página 1497:



> 32) Con conjunción causal
> 
> ...
> En cuanto a las que tienen la oración principal en forma negativa, la negación puede tener 2 significados: o bien que la oración adjunta es la causa de que no ocurra lo expresado en la principal: "No viene porque está enfermo" o bien, que no es por lo expresado en la adjunta, sino por otra causa o razón, por lo que deja de ocurrir lo expresado en la principal: "No viene porque lo hayas llamado. (no es porque le hayas llamado que no viene). En el primer caso ... la adjunta se construye con indicativo. ... En el segundo, la adjunta se construye generalmente en subjuntivo.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Uno, OHSU, ni se molesta en decir qué y a quién contesta con su mensaje, el N° 30. Otro, Peterdg, contesta la respuesta que di a otro forero, quien de hecho abrió un nuevo hilo a partir del mensaje N°27, como si fuera dirigida a él. Esa respuesta es un _collage _que contiene el aplicaciones del mecanismo supletorio que reemplaza el saber del subjuntivo junto con elementos de variada laya

En un intento de comprender y dar respuesta a ambos mensajes digo lo siguiente:

Una persona cuenta con habilidades naturales como la de aprender a caminar. Ciertas secciones del cerebro está especialmente configuradas para alcanzar maestría en esto, incluso con un cuerpo constantemente cambiante. Una persona que sufre un accidente cerebrovascular puede verse afectada seriamente en su locomoción, y por medio de una constante práctica y estímulo podrá recuperar parcialmente su movilidad utilizando las partes específicas de la corteza cerebral que no se hallen dañadas, pero con el apoyo de otras partes de la corteza que tienen otras funciones o que tienen funciones superiores pero que pueden adaptarse trabajosamente para suplir funciones inferiores.

Esto mismo ocurre con el subjuntivo castellano. Las personas vienen dotadas de la parte del cerebro correspondiente para procesarlo. Las personas que nacieron en otro marco lingüístico usan esa parte del cerebro para funciones lingüísticas diferentes del subjuntivo castellano. Llegado el momento de aprenderlo estas personas tienen estas alternativas: utilizar las funciones intelectuales superiores para educar a su cerebro lingüístico y hacer espacio para el subjuntivo castellano, o utilizar las funciones intelectuales superiores para construir una imitación  de su cerebro lingüístico manejando el subjuntivo castellano.

Esto último es lo que significa toda esa serie interminable de rumias con cláusulas gatillo y otras _delikatessen_ lo que equivale a tomar un martillo de la caja de herramientas y voluntariamente darse martillazos en el cráneo hasta dañar los centros motores y luego acometer una larga, dura e incompleta rehabilitación utilizando la mitad del cerebro y recurriendo a autores que no tenían vocación de fisioterapeutas sino de lingüistas.

Quienes usan estas técnicas demuestran que: a) tienen un intelecto poderoso, b) tienen excelentes habilidades analíticas pero habilidades sintéticas pobres, y c) son extremadamente rígidos en el corto y parece que también en el largo plazo, tres cualidades que opino que son una rémora al momento de aprender el subjuntivo. El mecanismo que han elegido para aprenderlo les puede funcionar, pero no es EL mecanismo para aprender el subjuntivo y mucho menos es un mecanismo recomendable porque la mayoría de la gente no tiene tanto potencial intelectual como para desperdiciarlo en un método tan oneroso en tiempo y cerebro, y tampoco son tan rígidos como para no poder encontrarle la vuelta recurriendo a mecanismos más naturales.

Como ejemplo de ello vale la cita de Moliner en el mensaje N°32: los hablantes nos enteramos a través del subjuntivo-indicativo del sentido del mensaje pues el mecanismo va del modo al significado con plena intencionalidad y no en sentido inverso, pues es un mecanismo de síntesis y no de análisis (y el proceso analítico que hace el receptor del mensaje es sólo para ponerlo en ese orden. En este foro se está confundiendo constantemente el mecanismo de análisis del discurso con el mecanismo de análisis del lenguaje). El que quiera saber cómo las modifica, que haga las preguntas pertinentes con la precisión requerida y despojado de impaciencia y de todo tono festivo o agresivo.

Yo personalmente voy a intervenir cada vez que pase ocasionalmente por aquí buscando ejemplos y vea que se promueve estos malabarismos protésicos intelectuales y que al hacerlo se destrata a quienes hacen la pregunta o proponen vías alternativas. Yo decidí aplicar mi intelecto y mi rigidez en el corto plazo (que los tengo) en analizar la maraña de explicaciones que se dan sobre el subjuntivo y que no constituyen técnica eficaz para su adquisición.

Y comparto las conclusiones de Meyer Wolfsheim, que de paso aporta una visión más fresca del tema.


----------



## OHSU

aleCcowaN said:


> Uno, OHSU, ni se molesta en decir qué y a quién contesta con su mensaje, el N° 30.


 
I thought it was obvious, since my post came directly after yours, and you're the one who made those comments. My apologies. I'll try to make it more obvious in the future to whom I'm replying.



aleCcowaN said:


> En un intento de comprender y dar respuesta a ambos mensajes digo lo siguiente:
> 
> Una persona cuenta con habilidades naturales como la de aprender a caminar. Ciertas secciones del cerebro está especialmente configuradas para alcanzar maestría en esto, incluso con un cuerpo constantemente cambiante. Una persona que sufre un accidente cerebrovascular puede verse afectada seriamente en su locomoción, y por medio de una constante práctica y estímulo podrá recuperar parcialmente su movilidad utilizando las partes específicas de la corteza cerebral que no se hallen dañadas, pero con el apoyo de otras partes de la corteza que tienen otras funciones o que tienen funciones superiores pero que pueden adaptarse trabajosamente para suplir funciones inferiores.
> 
> Esto mismo ocurre con el subjuntivo castellano. Las personas vienen dotadas de la parte del cerebro correspondiente para procesarlo. Las personas que nacieron en otro marco lingüístico usan esa parte del cerebro para funciones lingüísticas diferentes del subjuntivo castellano. Llegado el momento de aprenderlo estas personas tienen estas alternativas: utilizar las funciones intelectuales superiores para educar a su cerebro lingüístico y hacer espacio para el subjuntivo castellano, o utilizar las funciones intelectuales superiores para construir una imitación de su cerebro lingüístico manejando el subjuntivo castellano.
> 
> Esto último es lo que significa toda esa serie interminable de rumias con cláusulas gatillo y otras _delikatessen_ lo que equivale a tomar un martillo de la caja de herramientas y voluntariamente darse martillazos en el cráneo hasta dañar los centros motores y luego acometer una larga, dura e incompleta rehabilitación utilizando la mitad del cerebro y recurriendo a autores que no tenían vocación de fisioterapeutas sino de lingüistas.


 
While this treatise is certainly an interesting read, parts of it directly contradict the basics of psycholinguistics as it applies to second-language acquisition. Can you cite a reference for any of this?



aleCcowaN said:


> El mecanismo que han elegido para aprenderlo les puede funcionar, pero no es EL mecanismo para aprender el subjuntivo...


 
Two points:

First, as a native speaker of Spanish, you are incapable of understanding this situation from the perspective of non-natives. Conversely, the vast majority of non-natives will never access the concept the way you do. I have no doubt that your use of the subjunctive is masterful, and as a result you feel that you have access to a superior way of learning and understanding it. (Undoubtely, virtuoso violinists who've been playing since they were small children feel the same way about playing the violin.) But you didn't acquire the subjunctive in adulthood. You acquired it during a critical age in which the language centers of your brain possessed unique placicity. Moreover, your brain was not encumbered with the presence of another complete language previous to having learned Spanish. The degree to which people retain that placticity in adulthood varies greatly, but for the majority of us, there is no way to learn a foreign language "naturally", the way we acquired it as children. Consequently, THE mechanism for learning the subjunctive is going to fail with the majority of non-native adults.

This brings us to my second point, which is that learning to speak a foreign language in adulthood, ANY foreign language, is notoriously difficult. People have been engaged in learning the langauges of other people for thousand and thousands of years. With regard to the Spanish subjunctive, specifically, English-speakers have been engaged in trying to learn it for centuries. The vast majority of them have not been highly intellectual linguists. Large numbers of them haven't even been particularly literate, so they have not been exposed to the _malabarismos intelectuales _of which you disapprove. Yet, in all this time nobody has come up with a simple, natural method for acquiring the Spanish subjunctive and managing it like a native.  If they had, we wouldn't be having this discussion.



aleCcowaN said:


> Yo personalmente voy a intervenir cada vez que pase ocasionalmente por aquí buscando ejemplos y vea que se promueve estos malabarismos protésicos intelectuales y que al hacerlo se destrata a quienes hacen la pregunta o proponen vías alternativas. Yo decidí aplicar mi intelecto y mi rigidez en el corto plazo (que los tengo) en analizar la maraña de explicaciones que se dan sobre el subjuntivo *y que no constituyen técnica eficaz para su adquisición.*


 
Your ability to understand and manipulate the subjunctive is a natural consequence of being a native Spanish speaker. This is no more remarkable than my ability to correctly manipulate English grammar, and it does not endow you with any special insight into the approach adult native speakers of _other_ languages should take.

Nevertheless, I sincerely look forward to your contributions and insights.


----------



## juanito23

This brings us to my second point, which is that learning to speak a foreign language in adulthood, ANY foreign language, is notoriously difficult. People have been engaged in learning the langauges of other people for thousand and thousands of years. *With regard to the Spanish subjunctive, specifically, English-speakers have been engaged in trying to learn it for centuries.* The vast majority of them have not been highly intellectual linguists. Large numbers of them haven't even been particularly literate. If there were a natural, simple method for acquiring the Spanish subjunctive and managing it like a native, we wouldn't be having this discussion.

[/QUOTE]


There have been some very interesting and informative posts on this thread, and I just want to thank you all for sharing them. The Spanish subjunctive tends to continuously intrigue students of Spanish.

Much of what I have experienced has been either a very basic treatment of the subjunctive, or perhaps something just a little more intensive.

The basics are a very good starting point, and they give the student a nutshell perspective on when to use the subjunctive.

But then we see situations where one might expect to use the subjunctive, and it turns out that the indicative is actually correct (or at least more appropriate).

I would guess that many students of Spanish would never think to use the indicative after the phrasae, "_me molesta que_...". I've also heard native Spanish speakers use the indicative after "_Gracias a Dios que_...". To many non-natives, these types of expressions seem to require the subjunctive. Also...is there a diffreence between, "Que bueno que.." and "lo bueno es que.."?

I do feel that I have a fair grasp of the subjunctive, but the deeper I get into it, that is when I tend to encounter nuances that may not be readily available during instruction.

As far as the innate or natural tendency on the part of native Spanish speakers to simply know when to correctly employ the subjunctive, I pretty much concur. However, I've been in classrooms where a number of the students that came from Spanish-speaking families wound up getting lower grades on tests, even where the subjubctive was concerned.

As a native English speaker I know that there are often challenges to speaking gramatically correctly (in English). Even as a native, the rules of grammar have helped me. Even having learned the concept of the "concordancia de los tiempos verbales" has helped me to correctly construct my sentences in English.

I very much appreciate this thread, and would be more than happy to hear even more commentary. I am so thankful for what can be learned.


----------



## Gerontius

This is my first post on WR forums, so hello everyone!  The subjunctive fascinates me and is one reason that Spanish is to me such an interesting language.  I have found this thread very useful and would like to thank the contributors.


----------



## aleCcowaN

OHSU said:


> ...


I will comment on your very interesting post after I comment a few things about juanito23's. I think this will make the task easier and favour clarity.



juanito23 said:


> ...


First I'm gonna make some remarks about your examples



juanito23 said:


> I've also heard native Spanish speakers use the indicative after "_Gracias a Dios que_...". To many non-natives, these types of expressions seem to require the subjunctive.


I think this is a byproduct of the "subjunctive relates to emotion" theory -ugly and false, in my opinion-.


juanito23 said:


> Also...is there a diffreence between, "Que bueno que.." and "lo bueno es que.."?


Here comes what is the key point of subjunctive in my opinion, and it also relates with my intended answer to OHSU's post #34.

que bueno que venga
lo bueno es que viene
no puedo creer lo que te han dicho
no puedo creer que te hayan dicho eso

I've always said that subjunctive and "queseló" ("que", "se" and "lo") are the bogeymen to people studying Spanish (let's add imperfective aspect too). The fact is that the linguistic brain processes the whole sentence and many flags are set on and off in the "preprocessor" before the whole sentence is sent to higher cerebral functions in order to be understood. One floating flag is the imperfective aspect, another flag is the mood. All of this occurs in a fraction of a second using some simple yet massive and amazingly quick processing capacities we have built-in.

I repeat: mood goes first and forces some narrow set of potential meanings. Subjunctive is not a twist nor a nuance -though you can convey a lot of nuances using subjunctive-. Subjunctive prepares us to specifically make certain senses.

In my opinion, the major problem that triggers-and-rules poses to students, especially those who has a particulated rather than articulated language -like far East's- or whose native language has little subjunctive, like those from countries in the North Sea Rim, is that they understand first the meaning of the sentence -or draw a few hypothesis about its meaning- and then try to fit subjunctive. These "rules" sound like "don't panic if your instant, real-time, speedy linguistic preprocessor hears subjunctive following "ojalá" just to two seconds later -an eternity in terms of human brain- visit the corresponding high-level library which contains a collection of meanings associated with that situation, collection that matches phrases in the student's native language -all using indicative-.

My constant references to age relates with natives learning most of subjunctive before reaching the age of plenty understanding the concept of law (12 years old) and system (typically 15). So, no native learns subjunctive that way nor subjunctive works that way either -because brains doesn't work that way, though they are so powerful and flexible that they may appear they do-.

I'm working in methods to practice subjunctive, but for the time being it is all pretty raw and experimental. One of the worst things I came across it that we native speaker were also caught in the meaning catch at the moment of explaining it and we fail when we have to make evident the steps our minds take to code and decode language. Today I was working around a couple of examples that matches the opening post of this thread. Any native will tell you -me too, yesterday- that "suenen las trompetas" and "que suenen las trompetas" mean the same or almost the same. In fact, indicative off and subjunctive on means that the action is a pusher, that is a direct command -a "hey!! you!! do this!!!- but indicative off and subjunctive on introduced by "que" means an that the action is an attractor, and indirect command, something that have to be fulfilled to seal a void -a "have someone this thing done"-. Context -or lack of it- may do both mean the same, but potentially -and most importantly "preprocessally"-they don't.

This is just the fly standing on the nose of a penguin standing on the top of the giant iceberg of subjunctive and all what is related to it. My intention here is not that of demolishing all the theories the student uses but instead better promoting a parallel process of observation of what I call "the Jacquard card" that our brains punch to prepare a sentence to be weaved into understanding by our high level "loom". I'm sure this "pincer movement" is what will do the job in the long run.

And about children, young, adults and adulterated, I started really learning English when I was 27. At that point "what" and "who" were the only interrogation adverbs I knew for sure and I made questions like "Do you be abc?" I had to overcome all my natural limitations in this business of language learning -not about understanding concepts or ideas, what always was easy to me-. My limitations are still there, but I managed to build up a capacity by reeducating and adapting my mind in spite of being a grown up. Neither my English nor my French are good but there is something where there was nothing. I'm sure everybody can do the same about Spanish subjunctive and all starts with acknowledging that it is one who must change.


----------



## juanito23

aleCcowaN said:


> I will comment on your very interesting post after I comment a few things about juanito23's. I think this will make the task easier and favour clarity.
> 
> First I'm gonna make some remarks about your examples
> 
> I think this is a byproduct of the "subjunctive relates to emotion" theory -ugly and false, in my opinion-.
> Here comes what is the key point of subjunctive in my opinion, and it also relates with my intended answer to OHSU's post #34.
> 
> que bueno que venga
> lo bueno es que viene
> no puedo creer lo que te han dicho
> no puedo creer que te hayan dicho eso
> 
> I've always said that subjunctive and "queseló" ("que", "se" and "lo") are the bogeymen to people studying Spanish (let's add imperfective aspect too). The fact is that the linguistic brain processes the whole sentence and many flags are set on and off in the "preprocessor" before the whole sentence is sent to higher cerebral functions in order to be understood. One floating flag is the imperfective aspect, another flag is the mood. All of this occurs in a fraction of a second using some simple yet massive and amazingly quick processing capacities we have built-in.
> 
> I repeat: mood goes first and forces some narrow set of potential meanings. Subjunctive is not a twist nor a nuance -though you can convey a lot of nuances using subjunctive-. Subjunctive prepares us to specifically make certain senses.
> 
> In my opinion, the major problem that triggers-and-rules poses to students, especially those who has a particulated rather than articulated language -like far East's- or whose native language has little subjunctive, like those from countries in the North Sea Rim, is that they understand first the meaning of the sentence -or draw a few hypothesis about its meaning- and then try to fit subjunctive. These "rules" sound like "don't panic if your instant, real-time, speedy linguistic preprocessor hears subjunctive following "ojalá" just to two seconds later -an eternity in terms of human brain- visit the corresponding high-level library which contains a collection of meanings associated with that situation, collection that matches phrases in the student's native language -all using indicative-.
> 
> My constant references to age relates with natives learning most of subjunctive before reaching the age of plenty understanding the concept of law (12 years old) and system (typically 15). So, no native learns subjunctive that way nor subjunctive works that way either -because brains doesn't work that way, though they are so powerful and flexible that they may appear they do-.
> 
> I'm working in methods to practice subjunctive, but for the time being it is all pretty raw and experimental. One of the worst things I came across it that we native speaker were also caught in the meaning catch at the moment of explaining it and we fail when we have to make evident the steps our minds take to code and decode language. Today I was working around a couple of examples that matches the opening post of this thread. Any native will tell you -me too, yesterday- that "suenen las trompetas" and "que suenen las trompetas" mean the same or almost the same. In fact, indicative off and subjunctive on means that the action is a pusher, that is a direct command -a "hey!! you!! do this!!!- but indicative off and subjunctive on introduced by "que" means an that the action is an attractor, and indirect command, something that have to be fulfilled to seal a void -a "have someone this thing done"-. Context -or lack of it- may do both mean the same, but potentially -and most importantly "preprocessally"-they don't.
> 
> This is just the fly standing on the nose of a penguin standing on the top of the giant iceberg of subjunctive and all what is related to it. My intention here is not that of demolishing all the theories the student uses but instead better promoting a parallel process of observation of what I call "the Jacquard card" that our brains punch to prepare a sentence to be weaved into understanding by our high level "loom". I'm sure this "pincer movement" is what will do the job in the long run.
> 
> And about children, young, adults and adulterated, I started really learning English when I was 27. At that point "what" and "who" were the only interrogation adverbs I knew for sure and I made questions like "Do you be abc?" I had to overcome all my natural limitations in this business of language learning -not about understanding concepts or ideas, what always was easy to me-. My limitations are still there, but I managed to build up a capacity by reeducating and adapting my mind in spite of being a grown up. Neither my English nor my French are good but there is something where there was nothing. I'm sure everybody can do the same about Spanish subjunctive and all starts with acknowledging that it is one who must change.


 


aleCcowan, le agradezco todo el tiempo que le contribuyó a este hilo.  Sí que tiene mucho que ofrecer.

Me pregunto si eso es lo que hace mucha gente cuando llega a aprender el español (educarse de nuevo y adaptarse la 'mente' a lo que tiene que hablar).

En mi caso veo que mucho de lo que digo parece ser algo automático.  Será algo de experiencia, resultando de aprendizaje y mucha práctica.  Me imagino que los que hablan un idioma de niños se aprovechan de esta cuestión de experiencia también.  Creo que los que llevan mucho tiempo con un "segundo idioma" también demuestran esta funcioón del cerebro que Ud. ha explicado aquí.

Hay cosas que decimos en inglés que decimos automáticamente, pero que no son correctas, gramaticalmente.

¿Cuál es correcto: "He ate like there was no tomorrow", o "He ate as if there were no tomorrow"?  Yo sé que el segundo es correcto, ¿pero qué del primero?  Lo decimos mucho.  Así que, como Ud. ha dicho, no es cuestión de abandonar las "teorías" del aprendizaje.  Ya he admitido aquí que esas teorías me han ayudado, y me siguen ayudando con el propio inglés.

Por eso en uno de mis ejemplos, referente a la frase, "Gracias a Dios que...", dije que no era imposible esperar que alguien usara el subjuntivo, igual que con "me alegro de que..." (aunque yo uso el indicativo con "gracias a Dios que...").  

Sí, es posible que sea algo de "subjunctive relates to emotion", que Ud. mencionó aquí.  Creo que también puede ser que un estudiante comience con una regla, y después la domine, donde la expresión verbal viene siendo aglo casi natural al hablar.

Otra vez, le agradezco mucho su contribución, igual que las de los otros que han contribuido aquí.  Me ha ayudado mucho, y espero que me siga ayudando.

Bendición


----------



## Prairie's coward

Acabo de ver esta discusión y no he podido resistir la tentación de entrar. Tengo que decir que es el debate de mayor calidad sobre el subjuntivo que he leído en internet, y felicitar efusivamente a los participantes. Justamente desde el lado del aprendizaje del subjuntivo, ¿conocen los trabajos del profesor Ruiz Campillo? Una breve búsqueda en Google les puede poner sobre la pista, si realmente están tan locos por el subjuntivo como parece (o como yo estoy). Me gustaría ver cómo su teoría encaja en este interesantísimo debate. Saludos muy afectuosos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Tampoco puedo evitar evitar dejar unas *reflexiones* en este hilo tan extenso como desigual. Al lado de magníficas exposiciones e intuiciones, hay vulgaridades propias de los métodos modernos de aprendizaje práctico de lenguas para fines utilitarios, cosa que a mí no me interesa.
Confieso ya desde ahora que no creo demasiado en los postulados _psicolingüísticos_. Sólo lo estrictamente necesario para comprender ciertos mecanismos del _cambio lingüístico_, las más de las veces a nivel léxico (aunque a veces también morfo-sintáctico).
Siempre que he discutido con profesores de lenguas modernas (no hablo de lingüistas que se dedican a la teoría), llegué a la conclusión de que era imposible llegar a algún resultado puesto que nos movíamos en planos diferentes.
Los profesores de lenguas que encaran el nivel de uso (generalmente oral) de éstas se mueven en el plano más de la _fonética_ (tema que no es de discutir aquí) y de la _estilística_ que en el de la _morfosintaxis_. Reducen ésta a un *conjunto de reglas confusas* y que *mezclan los diversos planos de la lengua* (ya el uso de la palabra _idioma_ tan querida para ellos denuncia este hecho).
Es difícil en esa casuística de raigambre medieval, como un árbol sin podar, que alguien no nativo de una lengua pueda desenvolverse con soltura y propiedad.
Soy clasicista y estudié desde niño _latín_ con ese sistema. Cualquiera que haya estudiado esta lengua recordará la enorme lista de _genitivos_ (genitivo, objetivo, de parentesco, partitivo, etc.). Después de reflexionar sobre el tema durante años llegué a la conclusión de que éste era un _problema de semántica, no de morfosintaxis_. En el plano de la morfosintaxis sólo hay un genitivo, el caso que convierte el sustantivo en un adjetivo sintáctico que llamamos complemento del nombre. Todo lo demás son clasificaciones semánticas más o menos acertadas pero que en nada contribuyen a dominar su uso en latín.
Con el subjuntivo sucede o mismo. Las lenguas románicas heredan del latín este modo que en la _sintaxis declarativa_ se opone en bloque al indicativo. El indicativo expresa todas las posibilidades de la realidad, mientras que el subjuntivo expresa los _matices de la subjetividad_: la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal. Y esta expresión es _morfosintáctica_. Afecta a la forma de la palabra (modo en la conjugación) y a su situación y a sus relaciones con otros elementos dentro de la cadena hablada. Por establecer un punto de comparación para que se comprenda esto, el español no expresa en la conjugación los _aspectos_, para eso usamos medios léxicos (adverbios) o lo que llamamos perífrasis. Pero también la sintaxis puede expresarlos. Esta variedad hace que sea _difícil categorizar los aspectos_ del español. Pero el modo subjuntivo, en cambio, es fácilmente sustematizable si comprendemos su valor fundamental de modo de los subjetivo y de lo no real.
El _inglés usa aquí medios léxicos_ y de ahí la inutilidad de las recetas interminables de equivalencias que nunca se podran aplicar a cosas de naturaleza radicalmente diferente.
Hay más elementos que entrarían en estas reflexiones (los rasgos suprasegmentales) pero nos iríamos mucho del tema.
Fuera de esta relativa sencillez morfosintáctica entra la _estilística_ con sus sutilezas de carácter _lógico-lingüistico_ y sus posibilidades casi ilimitadas y hasta individualizadas (cada uno tiene su propio idiolecto) y eso es lo que es objeto de enseñanza en las lenguas modernas y lo que trae todos estos líos y confusiones que tanto hacen sufrir a los estudiantes y a los profesores.
No pretendo hacer un tratado sobre el tema y menos después de lo bien que se han expresado aquí algunos foreros desde diferentes puntos de vista, pero siempre dentro de esta _confusión de planos_.
Vaya desde aquí mi admiración por los profesores de lenguas modernas por su ardua tarea y por los estudiantes que tanto queman las cejas a veces con muy poco fruto.
Una útima reflexión, si me lo permiten. Para el estudio de cualquier _lengua neolatina_ como el español, facilitaría mucho la tarea el estudio previo del *latín* que simplificaría y explicaría muchas cosas, entre ellas este tema de los modos verbales (y otro no menos arduo, el de los tiempos verbales).


----------



## Prairie's coward

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que es frecuente que se mezclen planos en el análisis del modo, pero tengo la impresión de que tú mismo caes en la simplificación que denuncias:



> Las lenguas románicas heredan del latín este modo que en la _sintaxis declarativa_ se opone en bloque al indicativo. El indicativo expresa todas las posibilidades de la realidad, mientras que el subjuntivo expresa los _matices de la subjetividad_: la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal. Y esta expresión es _morfosintáctica_. Pero el modo subjuntivo, en cambio, es fácilmente sustematizable si comprendemos su valor fundamental de modo de los subjetivo y de lo no real.


Esta idea del subjuntivo que das no solo es la más clásica en los tratados teóricos, lo es también en los libros de texto de enseñanza de español, y es radicalmente inoperativa (defecto que es notoriamente grave cuando se trata de enseñar español, ya que ahí o la regla funciona o se produce el desastre). Que el indicativo es el modo de la objetividad y el subjuntivo el de la subjetiviedad es bastante más que discutible: es obviamente falso. Si objetivamente un persona está casada ¿cómo se explican estos enunciados?

Creo que está casado ('estar casado' se ofrece como apreciación subjetiva, es decir, como creencia del sujeto, y sin embargo es indicativo)

Me alegro de que estés casado ('estar casado' es un hecho objetivo, y sin embargo es subjuntivo)

"La creencia, lo posible, lo irreal" que la tradición más rancia atribuye al subjuntivo se expresan, de hecho, tanto en indicativo como en subjuntivo. Es más, personalmente no veo que la creencia se exprese en modo alguno en subjuntivo:

CREENCIAS CON INDICATIVO

Pienso que está casado
Estará casado, supongo
Está casado, seguro

¿CREENCIAS CON SUBJUNTIVO?

Tal vez esté casado (¿realmente esto significa que yo creo que está casado?)
Probablemente esté casado (ídem)

En uno de los artículos que mencionaba se ponen más y mejores ejemplos para ilustrar el mito de la hipótesis, la irrealidad, la posibilidad o la duda normalmente adjudicadas al subjuntivo. Copio algunos:




> El sunbjuntivo no es el único modo que se encuentra involucrado en la canalización lingüística de la hipótesis, lo posible, lo no-real, o la suposición. Por ejemplo:
> 
> a) No está más relacionado con la "hipótesis" de lo que pueda estarlo el indicativo:
> 
> 1. Si VIENES, ... ('venir-tú' es planteado hipotéticamente)
> 2. Yo que tú, IRÍA... ('ir-yo' es planteado hipotéticamente)
> 3. Me HACES eso y no te hablo más en la vida (‘hacer’ es hipotético)
> 4. Si pudiera, no dudes que IBA (‘ir' es tan hipotético como 'poder')
> 
> b) No está más relacionado con lo "no-real" de lo que pueda estarlo cualquier forma del indicativo:
> 
> 5. Si te CONVIERTES en rana, te lo doy ('convertirse en rana' es irreal)
> 6. Imagínate que SALE el muerto de la tumba (‘salir de la tumba’ es irreal)
> 7. ¿Te CASARÍAS tú con un elefante? (‘casarse con un elefante’ es irreal)
> 
> Y, es más, fácilmente representa realidades palpables:
> 
> 8. Estoy encantada de que ESTÉS aquí conmigo ('estar aquí' es real)
> 9. Aunque SEAS mi hermana, esto no te lo perdono (‘ser su hermana’ es real)
> 10. No es porque lo HAYA HECHO yo, pero queda mono, ¿no? (lo ha hecho él…)
> 
> c) No está más relacionado con "lo posible" de lo que lo está el indicativo, y en modo alguno tiene la capacidad sistemática de crear "suposición", que es precisamente un valor expresado por el futuro y condicional, o bien creado sintácticamente a través de operadores como Tal vez, Quizá, etc.:
> 
> 11. Ahora ESTARÁ en el bar (‘estar en el bar’ es una suposición)
> 12. ESTARÍA en el bar en aquel momento (‘estar en el bar’ es una suposición)
> 13. Igual ESTÁ en el bar ('estar en el bar' es solo una posibilidad)
> 14. A lo mejor se HA OLVIDADO ('olvidarse' es solo una posibilidad)


El valor (o el significado) de indicativo y subjuntivo están, evidentemente, en otra parte. Si no fuera así, y fuera tan fácil como objetivo/subjetivo, todos esos quebraderos de cabeza de los estudiantes no existirían. El valor más explicativo que conozco es el de Ruiz Campillo (declaración/no-declaración), pero ciertamente exige cambiar bastante la perspectiva con la que frecuentemente se suele afrontar la gramática. En otro foro se discutía esto (notesfromspain.com/forums).


Saludos


----------



## OHSU

I am in complete agreement with the above comments by Prairie's coward.  Taking Prairie's advice, I've begun reading the following article by Ruiz Campillo, and I'm finding it fascinating:

​*EL CONCEPTO DE NO- DECLARACIÓN COMO VALOR DEL SUBJUNTIVO. 
Protocolo de instrucción operativa de la selección modal en español
*


----------



## aleCcowaN

Prairie's coward said:


> (notesfromspain.com/forums).


¡Bienvenido/a a estos foros! 

Si recuerdo bien, hasta su mensaje número 30 un forero/forista no puede publicar vínculos dentro de sus mensajes. En tal caso puedes poner el nombre del dominio y algunas palabras clave para que lo encontremos usando buscadores.


Prairie's coward said:


> Esta idea del subjuntivo que das no solo es la más clásica en los tratados teóricos, lo es también en los libros de texto de enseñanza de español, y es radicalmente inoperativa ...


Yo estoy seguro de que XiaoRoel no ofreció esa idea como una explicación formal, cristalina y definitiva de lo que es el subjuntivo castellano. Simplemente creo que se limitó a esbozar -y pocas veces he leído algo tan complejo expresado en forma tan concisa y suficientemente clara y precisa a la vez- la idea del indicativo castellano como modo de la realidad o de lo operativo en el mundo en oposición al subjuntivo castellano como modo de lo que, si ocurre, no lo hace en todos los planos de la realidad asequible por los sentidos. Por eso creo que puso "la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal" como en esas definiciones de diccionario que permiten conceptualizar un lema en la perspectiva de otros vocablos conocidos (por eso no fue "creencia | posibilidad | irrealidad" o "la creencia, lo posible Y lo irreal").

Entender el mensaje de esa manera evita caer en los ejemplos y contraejemplos que si los seguimos en escalada terminarán por ofrecer el aspecto de la reconstrucción de un accidente aéreo (en añicos, quemado y lleno de preguntas por contestar y de gente echándose culpas). Porque en definitiva también los límites entre el subjuntivo y el indicativo castellanos se parecen a los límites del francés en Europa y a los límites de Francia. Tiene al alsaciano, occitano y bretón defendiéndose en su interior  ("a lo mejor viene") mientras que uno puede escucharlo en muchas otras partes ("si el caballero se sirviera acompañarme" o "rubricó el acuerdo que ayer publicáramos").

Creo que uno de los errores más grandes que se cometen en la enseñanza del castellano -error inevitable hasta cierto punto- es hacerle creer a los estudiantes que el indicativo castellano es igual o similar al _indicative_ de sus lenguas. El trabajo de Ruiz Campillo es destacable en ese sentido (La frase derivada "si un hispanohablante te dice 'Llueve' ten listo el paraguas" me parece notable).


----------



## Prairie's coward

Gracias, aleCcowanN (se las trae el nick), y bienhallado. Y gracias por el consejo para burlar esa treintena. El hilo se puede identificar poniendo en Google esta cadena:

I have over 2000 pages about the subjunctive, if you include all the books on my bookshelf

Especial atención merece, desde mi punto de vista, la claridad mental del forero que firma "Lazarus".



> Yo estoy seguro de que XiaoRoel no ofreció esa idea como una explicación formal, cristalina y definitiva de lo que es el subjuntivo castellano. Simplemente creo que se limitó a esbozar -y pocas veces he leído algo tan complejo expresado en forma tan concisa y suficientemente clara y precisa a la vez- la idea del indicativo castellano como modo de la realidad o de lo operativo en el mundo en oposición al subjuntivo castellano como modo de lo que, si ocurre, no lo hace en todos los planos de la realidad asequible por los sentidos.


  Bueno, si cuando decimos que el subjuntivo se relaciona con "la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal" para simplificar, en realidad queremos decir que en la práctica no es así, pues estoy de acuerdo (lo que no sé muy bien es para qué serviría entonces decirlo…). Esta reducción me parece efectivamente una reducción, y me parece clara y diáfana, pero en modo alguno me parece precisa, si por preciso entendemos que se corresponde exactamente con la realidad. ¿Cómo casa la visión del subjuntivo como "modo de lo que, si ocurre, no lo hace en todos los planos de los sentidos" con subjuntivos como los de _Me alegra que estés aquí_ o_ No porque me llame Eleuterio tengo que ser ladrón?_ ¿En qué medida la presencia física del oyente o la evidencia de su nombre no ocurren en todos los planos de los sentidos? Perdón por ser tan práctico, pero supongo que es lo que se pide a las explicaciones: que expliquen.



> Entender el mensaje de esa manera evita caer en los ejemplos y contraejemplos que si los seguimos en escalada terminarán por ofrecer el aspecto de la reconstrucción de un accidente aéreo.


  Bueno, yo creo que toda hipótesis explicativa, si es que quiere ser explicativa, tiene que enfrentarse ineludiblemente a la prueba del algodón: si X significa Y, entonces encontraremos que en todos los casos reales en que aparece X, el significado es Y. En caso contrario, la humildad científica recomienda retirar la hipótesis o adaptarla convenientemente a lo observado. Lo que yo veo que pasa con esta hipótesis de la creencia, lo posible o lo real es que siempre que se intenta “validar” acaba en accidente aéreo, lo cual no es malo: es simplemente un paso necesario en el camino del conocimiento. ¿Qué habría sido de la teoría heliocéntrica si todo el mundo hubiera evitado el accidente aéreo de las creencias religiosas medievales?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muy interesantes e inteligentes las respuestas. Pero, curiosamente los que no concuerdan con la simplificación (evidentemente buscada pues aviso al comienzo del mensaje que no voy a ofrecer sino unas reflexiones al hilo de este interesante debate)me  vienen a dar la razón _per indirectam uiam_. Prairie's Coward con mucha agudeza propone unos ejemplos para desmontar la teoría que presentaba yo de que el indicativo morfosintácticamente hablando es el modo de la realidad. Y en todos los casos (menos quizás en el caso en que ofrece un futuro que es una zona gris, por aquello de términos marcados y no marcados con el presente de subjuntivo, ya en latín y es un problema del valor aspectual de algunos tiempos, tema en el que ni quise ni quiero entrar ahora para no desviar la atención de lo fundamental, que es el valor de los dos modos de la sintaxis declarativa) los valores "no-reales", posibles, o subjetivos provienen de procedimientos léxicos (verbo poder, el verbo de lo posible por antonomasia, adverbios que aportan valores aspectuales) o estilísticos, que pertenecen a otro campo de la lengua (el que codifica la retórica).
En su segundo mensaje, menos radical, vuelve a lo mismo: uso de un verbo de sentimiento de valor medio, alegrarse, que aporta léxicamente subjetividad a raudales, el verbo llamar en una subordinada causal de causa evidentemente irreal y donde el subjuntico está con uno de sus valores fundamentales.
En fin no me convence la argumentación que creo que sigue confundiendo planos de análisis.
No voy a reedactar aquí un tratado sobre el tema (sí uso un trabajo mío inédito y hecho para mi trabajo de profesor de latín -no tengo vocación de ensayista- que explica este tema en latín que es un caso muy parecido al del español). 
Para dar pistas: soy un estructuralista estricto y mis ideas fueron antes expuestas y con mucha mayor brillantez por el finado latinista Lisardo Rubio en su Introducción a la sintaxis estructural del latín, de la Editorial Ariel de Barcelona.
Agradezco mucho el quite que con el capote de su saber lingüístico me ha hecho alecCowaN, con el que comparto muchas ideas.
Sobre la supuesta inutilidad de esta "simplificación" sólo decirles que da grandes éxitos en la enseñanza del latín (que es de lo que puedo hablar), en la que por suerte no tengo que enseñar a mis alumnos a ir al supermercado ni cosas por estilo. Varios de mis alumnos son doctores en clásicas y profesores universitarios y de enseñanza media en la asignatura que yo contribuí a que aprendiesen.
En el foro de latín, hay más intervenciones mías en el mismo sentido, así como en los de portugués y sólo español, por si alguien está interesado en seguirlas. Son de libre uso y disposición.
Mis intereses por ahora se centran en la traducción al gallego de varias obras desde lenguas romances, latín y griego clásico y moderno, por intereses sentimentales con respecto a mi primera lengua hoy en peligro de extinción.
Cuenten con mi buena disposición y disculpen mi inglés a lo Toro Sentado que a veces me hará mal interpretar alguna intervención. Sigo atento estos debates teóricos que me sirven tanto para ordenar las ideas.
Gracias de nuevo por su gran nivel y paciencia para conmigo, y disculpen los errores de tecleo y el no corregir el mensaje por falta de tiempo y humor.
Salutem plurimam,
Xiao Roel.


----------



## Ynez

Prairie's, lazarus1907 no participa últimamente, pero tiene 8,584 mensajes en este foro, y se ve que le encanta el subjuntivo. 

Si a alguien le gusta tanto el subjuntivo, puede hacer una búsqueda (advanced), eligiendo en *user* _lazarus1907_, escribiendo _subjuntivo_ o _subjunctive_. 

La página que tú has recomendado es estupenda para los que estén interesados, porque hay explicaciones, ejemplos y enlaces a artículos. Pero si alguien se queda con ganas de seguir leyendo, ya sabe cómo encontrar más.


----------



## Vikingo

OHSU said:


> I am in complete agreement with the above comments by Prairie's coward. Taking Prairie's advice, I've begun reading the following article by Ruiz Campillo, and I'm finding it fascinating:
> 
> *EL CONCEPTO DE NO- DECLARACIÓN COMO VALOR DEL SUBJUNTIVO. *
> *Protocolo de instrucción operativa de la selección modal en español*


 
I'm glad you're finally reading it and finding it interesting. When you're done, I'd suggest you also read the _other_ article I linked to back in message #23 - but take her (Lidia Lozano's) conclusion also with a grain of salt.

If all the different dichotomies on explaining the subjunctive were to partake in a "special olympics", I think "declaración/no-declaración" would win with a clear margin - but it's still far from perfect in explaining all the uses, even when we take into account the different phases outlined by Ruiz Campillo. He might want to add a "Fase de desilusión" somewhere, in which it becomes clear that the rules given in the best books on the subjunctive actually have great value when we're getting down to the details.

A few random cases in point, though there are many others:

 "Si" versus other conditional nexus (like "en el caso de que", "como", "con tal que" etc.) - "si" is the odd one out here, and we ignore these details at our own peril.

 "A lo mejor", "de repente", "igual", "lo mismo" etc. versus "quizá(s)", "tal vez", "acaso" etc.

 "Verbos de influencia": If I say "hiciste que me equivocara" - am I not "declaring", by the definition given by Campillo, that I indeed made a mistake? Of course I do.

The actual uses of the subjunctive depend on many factors, among them the syntactic structure at hand, the nexus used, geografical differences etc. 

But at least we can finally toss out "Chip and Dale" ("hypothetical situations" and "unrealized actions") as the best approximations towards understanding the subjunctive.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Prairie's coward said:


> Gracias, aleCcowanN (se las trae el nick), y bienhallado.


Bueno, es mi verdadero nombre. 



Prairie's coward said:


> Especial atención merece, desde mi punto de vista, la claridad mental del forero que firma "Lazarus".


En ese hilo hay 14 mensajes míos. Y comparto la apreciación sobre Lázarus quien es particularmente dotado y bien instruido en estas lides, además de generoso en compartir el fruto de esas habilidades.

Recomiendo leer el trabajo de Lozano, cuyo vínculo está en ese hilo. Lázarus comenta en el último mensaje (el 110) sobre la no oposición entre Lozano y Ruiz Campillo. Yo personalmente encuentro superior la aproximación al tema que hace Lozano, aunque la exposición de la autora sea perfeccionable. Los dos trabajos juntos hacen al contraste modal que refirió XiaoRoel.



Prairie's coward said:


> Bueno, si cuando decimos que el subjuntivo se relaciona con "la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal" para simplificar, en realidad queremos decir que en la práctica no es así, pues estoy de acuerdo (lo que no sé muy bien es para qué serviría entonces decirlo…). Esta reducción me parece efectivamente una reducción, y me parece clara y diáfana, pero en modo alguno me parece precisa, si por preciso entendemos que se corresponde exactamente con la realidad. ¿Cómo casa la visión del subjuntivo como "modo de lo que, si ocurre, no lo hace en todos los planos de los sentidos" con subjuntivos como los de _Me alegra que estés aquí_ o_ No porque me llame Eleuterio tengo que ser ladrón?_ ¿En qué medida la presencia física del oyente o la evidencia de su nombre no ocurren en todos los planos de los sentidos? Perdón por ser tan práctico, pero supongo que es lo que se pide a las explicaciones: que expliquen.
> 
> Bueno, yo creo que toda hipótesis explicativa, si es que quiere ser explicativa, tiene que enfrentarse ineludiblemente a la prueba del algodón: si X significa Y, entonces encontraremos que en todos los casos reales en que aparece X, el significado es Y. En caso contrario, la humildad científica recomienda retirar la hipótesis o adaptarla convenientemente a lo observado. Lo que yo veo que pasa con esta hipótesis de la creencia, lo posible o lo real es que siempre que se intenta “validar” acaba en accidente aéreo, lo cual no es malo: es simplemente un paso necesario en el camino del conocimiento. ¿Qué habría sido de la teoría heliocéntrica si todo el mundo hubiera evitado el accidente aéreo de las creencias religiosas medievales?


Lo que XiaoRoel quiso puntualizar es a mi entender la "tensión" que existe entre los dos modos castellanos y el "contraste" que ofrecen ya desde antes de llegar al nivel semántico, y a su vez el "contraste" que existe entre lo primero y la manera en que operan el inglés y sus primos germánicos occidentales. Desde ese punto de vista cuan puntillosa, operacional, autosuficiente y omnicomprensiva sea una definición del subjuntivo, no tendrá realmente importancia. 

Con respecto a lo otro, "asequible por los sentidos" fue una frase adjetival y "sentidos" lo usé en el ídem más amplio posible, incluyendo la percepción de cambio y la percepción de que somos una entidad aparte. Mi intención es actuar como _native_ a los efectos de este foro, con subjuntivo, poncho y ojotas, por eso la frase bien puede no cerrarle a intelectos despiertos con subjuntivos bien sabidos.

Yo creo que simplemente estás extrayendo lo menos importante de lo que dijimos XiaoRoel y yo. Él redactó un texto que es especialmente feliz en resaltar el "modo subjuntivo que en la sintaxis declarativa se opone en bloque al indicativo" para luego llevar la dicotomía a su extremo con finalidad expositiva diciendo "El indicativo expresa todas las posibilidades de la realidad, mientras que el subjuntivo expresa los _matices de la subjetividad_: la creencia, lo posible, lo irreal." (de lo que tú tomas luego un extremo y lo analizas como si fuera su definición del subjuntivo) para puntualizar -y XiaoRoel utiliza la itálica- que el mecanismo del castellano es morfo-sintáctico en oposición a los mecanismos más bien léxicos de otras lenguas que no extrañamente aportan ejércitos de problematizados con el subjuntivo. Y todo para llegar a una de sus conclusiones, sobre "la inutilidad de las recetas interminables de equivalencias que nunca se podrán aplicar a cosas de naturaleza radicalmente diferente".

Lo más interesante es que en su totalidad la exposición de XiaoRoel no perdería precisión si hubiera escrito que el subjuntivo es el modo de los unicornios azules o el que se usa en las conversaciones de borrachos. Al igual que en la frase germinal "el número mayor que puede escribirse" (indicativo imprescindible), la apreciación de XiaoRoel contiene en su totalidad una caracterización del subjuntivo tan eficiente, por eso puede permitirse ser sesgado o impreciso cuando hace una referencia parcial.


----------



## Prairie's coward

Bueno, yo creo que aquí lo que estamos ventilando se sustenta en la base sobre una radical imposibilidad de entendimiento. Creo que no hablamos el mismo idioma, y así es un poco ociosa cualquier discusión. Me gustaría, no obstante, ofrecer un par de comentarios a las afirmaciones de aleCcowanN antes de abandonar una polémica casi espiritual que no representa el interés por el que entré a un foro de traductores y aprendices de una lengua viva.

 


> Recomiendo leer el trabajo de Lozano, cuyo vínculo está en ese hilo. Lázarus comenta en el último mensaje (el 110) sobre la no oposición entre Lozano y Ruiz Campillo. Yo personalmente encuentro superior la aproximación al tema que hace Lozano, aunque la exposición de la autora sea perfeccionable.


 En efecto, yo estoy totalmente convencido de que esa exposición es perfeccionable, y precisamente por eso creo que la de Ruiz Campillo es mejor, de largo. Tomando el resumen que hacía Gastephen en ese foro, Lozano ofrece una explicación basada en cuatro usos diferentes e irreductibles.

 


> • *Use 1*: Action unrealised at the time of the main action. Hypothetical action.
> • *Use 2*: Presupposed (already known) information.
> • *Use 3*: Negation of antecedent or subordinate action.
> • *Use 4*: Not committing to the truth of a proposition.
> Having explained all the examples in terms of these four categories, Lozano goes on to say that the key concept is that the subjunctive conveys the idea of non realisation.
> 
> It seems clear that Uses 1 and 3 relate to non realisation. For uses 2 and 4, it is said that these involve actions ‘not realised through the act of speech’ (???).




 Ruiz Campillo ofrece una explicación basada en un solo valor: no-declaración. 

 Si es que estuviéramos discutiendo con los más mínimos presupuestos epistemológicos en mente, tendríamos que invocar la vieja Navaja de Occam: _Pluralitas non est ponenda sine necessitate_. Es decir, la explicación más sencilla es siempre la mejor. Solo este principio, que cualquier científico tuvo claro desde su etapa de estudiante, ya dictamina que la teoría de Ruiz Campillo va mejor encaminada que la de Lozano: un solo valor que pretende explicar todos los casos frente a cuatro valores totalmente diferentes esgrimidos ad hoc para dar cuenta de usos cuya unidad íntima se es incapaz de explicar. El propio intento de Lozano de aplicar ella misma la Navaja de Occam fracasa: definitivamente, la idea de “no realización” no solo no es el denominador común de estos cuatro usos, sino que, planamente, no explica el uso del subjuntivo. Insisto, pues, en mi acuerdo con aleCcowanN: esta explicación es muy mejorable. 

 Pero si yo tuviera que mejorarla, no intentaría encontrar un valor que pudiera darse por presente en estos cuatro usos. Lo que haría sería retirar estos cuatro usos y empezar de cero, ya que estos “valores” sufren, desde mi punto de vista, de dos defectos congénitos totalmente incapacitadores:

 a)La falta de coherencia de la explicación: cada uno de los valores se formula desde un criterio totalmente diferente (referencia extralingüística en 1, referencia metalingüística en 2, naturaleza formal en 3 y significado pragmático en 4). Esto es lo contrario de lo que en ciencia se conoce como “elegancia” de la hipótesis (término directamente relacionado con su “eficiencia”). 

 b)La falta de rigor de los valores aducidos: llanamente, los ejemplos que se pueden poner para cada uno de los cuatro usos pueden ir tanto en indicativo como en subjuntivo (también el indicativo sirve de vía para acciones hipotéticas y no realizadas en el tiempo de la acción principal, también sirve para recuperar información previa del contexto, también funciona en contextos de negación del antecedente, y también sirve al propósito de mostrar falta de compromiso con una proposición). Del otro lado, junto a los ejemplos de subjuntivo que pueden servir para corroborar cada u no de estos usos, es posible encontrar igual número de ejemplos de subjuntivo que lo contradicen.

 Creo que existen razones, pues, para encontrar la propuesta mejorable. Muy mejorable. Pero todo esto solo tiene sentido (y aquí está el quid de la cuestión en lo que a mi contribución respecta) siempre que estemos discutiendo sobre el funcionamiento real del modo en español, no sobre el sexo subjuntivo de los ángeles. Lo digo porque es lo que me parece ver:

 


> Lo que XiaoRoel quiso puntualizar es a mi entender la "tensión" que existe entre los dos modos castellanos y el "contraste" que ofrecen ya desde antes de llegar al nivel semántico, y a su vez el "contraste" que existe entre lo primero y la manera en que operan el inglés y sus primos germánicos occidentales. Desde ese punto de vista cuan puntillosa, operacional, autosuficiente y omnicomprensiva sea una definición del subjuntivo, no tendrá realmente importancia.



Si no entiendo mal, para entender esas tensiones y esos contrastes entre primos no hace falta para nada una definición operativa, unívoca (y por tanto omnicomprensiva), rigurosa (no puntillosa), o suficiente (no autosuficiente). Bien, es como decir que para entender las tensiones y contrastes en los átomos de uranio no hace falta para nada saber qué es exactamente el uranio. Sin duda tenemos diferentes intereses respecto a la gramática. Es lo que me ha pasado comentando a XiaoRoel: estábamos hablando en diferentes idiomas, yo enfrascado en la idea de explicar el uso del subjuntivo, y él haciendo consideraciones cuyo parecido con la realidad sería pura coincidencia, y cuya ineficiencia no solo no se considera un obstáculo, sino que se lleva a gala. En palabras dealeCcowanN: 




> Lo más interesante es que en su totalidad la exposición de XiaoRoel no perdería precisión si hubiera escrito que el subjuntivo es el modo de los unicornios azules o el que se usa en las conversaciones de borrachos.



Ahora sí entiendo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Para ser breve: me da la impresión en todo momento que tú hablas de estilística y yo de morfosintaxis. Tus ideas tienen que ver con la lengua como hecho comunicativo y las mías con las estructuras que permiten la construcción de los mensajes. Por poner una mala comparación: yo estoy hablando del lenguaje de programación y tú del sistema operativo que aparece en pantalla.
Tienes toda la razón, estamos en distintos planos de análisis, cada cual de acuerdo con sus intereses.


----------



## Prairie's coward

Vikingo said:


> "Si" versus other conditional nexus (like "en el caso de que", "como", "con tal que" etc.) - "si" is the odd one out here, and we ignore these details at our own peril.
> 
> "A lo mejor", "de repente", "igual", "lo mismo" etc. versus "quizá(s)", "tal vez", "acaso" etc.
> 
> "Verbos de influencia": If I say "hiciste que me equivocara" - am I not "declaring", by the definition given by Campillo, that I indeed made a mistake? Of course I do.




Hola, Vikingo. Es curioso que las primeras dudas que yo tuve con este modelo fueran precisamente del tipo de las que tú planteas. Yo creo que la dificultad de una aproximación “legislativa” a la gramática tiene que pagar la ventaja de la simplicidad con el aumento del aparato explicativo. No hay nada gratis en la vida, por lo que se ve. El asunto de las condicionales lo explica el propio Ruiz Campillo, aunque sin profundizar, en este artículo: 
 
El valor central del subjuntivo: ¿informatividad o declaratividad?
 
La clave es, más o menos, que “Si” es un operador, mientras que “En caso de que”, “con tal de que” son matrices normales y corrientes como “Creo que” o “Es lógico que”. A mí me parece convincente, y creo que del mismo modo se pueden explicar los casos de los “operadores de suposición” que mencionas. En cuanto a los verbos de influencia, te digo mi opinión.
 


> "Verbos de influencia": If I say "hiciste que me equivocara" - am I not "declaring", by the definition given by Campillo, that I indeed made a mistake? Of course I do.


  
I don’t think you really do. Por lo menos, gramaticalmente hablando (es importante separar la pragmática –lo que las cosas que se dicen acaban significando en contexto- de la gramática –los significados literales con los que en el contexto construimos el significado final). El indicativo es una forma que representa una declaración formal. Si alguien QUIERE declarar FORMALMENTE que se equivocó, dirá algo como lo siguiente:
 
_Me equivoqué por tu culpa._
_Claro que me equivoqué, por culpa tuya._
_Si me equivoqué, fue por culpa tuya._
_Me equivoqué, vale, pero fue culpa tuya._
_Creo que me equivoqué._
_Supongo que me equivoqué._
_Sin duda, me equivoqué._
 
Si alguien, por el contrario, QUIERE DECLARAR que algún otro PROVOCÓ una equivocación, entonces puede decir:
 
Tú provocaste que me equivocara
Tú hiciste que me equivocara
 
En estos enunciados, el hecho de que el sujeto se EQUIVOCARA no es lo que el hablante QUIERE presentar como su declaración. Lo que el hablante quiere declarar es la PROVOCACIÓN de un hecho (de ahí el indicativo: tú provocaste, tú hiciste). Pero cualquier hecho resultado de una provocación es un hecho que, desde la perspectiva de la provocación, es solo mencionable, no declarable. Es solo un objetivo desde el punto de vista del agente provocador, como en “quiero que vengas” venir es solo un objetivo desde el punto de vista del “deseador”. Y los objetivos son la materia prima del contexto 1 que siempre, sin excepción, “obliga” al subjuntivo: Quiero que vengas, Te pido que vengas, Ojalá vengas (donde venir es solo un objetivo –un deseo-, y por tanto, no una declaración –una opinión).


Esto es lo que yo puedo declarar so far…


----------



## Peterdg

Muy interesante todo esto.

Sin embargo, sigo con mi convicción: estas teorías, por muy interesantes que sean, no sirven para aprender el uso del subjuntivo en español, y más precisamente, para poder construir frases sintácticamente correctas. (por lo menos para estudiantes que no conozcan un subjuntivo en su lengua materna)

Muy irónicamente, es exactamente mi estudio de latín el que hace que piense como pienso. (lo estudié en la escuela secondaria, no en nivel universitario, pero sí el viejo sistema, con 9 horas semanales en los primeros años y muchísima gramática).

Ya me dedico al estudio del español durante los últimos 20 años. Creo que he leído casi todas las gramáticas de español de cierto renombre que todavía se venden. Y el resultado de toda esta lectura es que todavía no _siento_ el uso del subjuntivo. Me desenvuelvo para utilizarlo, pero eso es todo. 

Pero, me desenvuelvo porque conozco unas reglas y son estas reglas que comparto con los otros foreros si tienen una duda acerca del uso del subjuntivo.

¿Estas reglas, lo pueden explicar todo? ¡NO! Pero, por lo menos tienen la ventaja de ser claras y de permitir que se haga una decisión en cuanto al uso del indicativo o del subjuntivo en la mayoría de los casos. Y si no abren todo el abanico de matices que ofrece el sistema indicativo/subjuntivo, así sea. Lo dejo a los nativos que saben más del uso del subjuntivo/indicativo para dar un comentario de dentro de la lengua que es su lengua nativa. Yo sólo puedo dar explicaciones desde el punto de vista de un observador exterior ya que no tengo el español como lengua nativa, y nunca alcanzaré este nivel por las razones ya expuestas en posts anteriores.

En cuanto al abanico de matices: consulté a unos amigos, todos hablantes nativos españoles (de España) y todos profesores de español en Bélgica (uno en nivel universitario) acerca del "me molesta que d*a*n ..." aparecido en un post anterior y sus reacciones: "¿Qué? ¿Perdón? ¿Se utiliza esto? ¡Nunca lo utilizaría así!

El problema más importante que veo en las teorías expuestas arriba (todas son teorías explicativas y no generativas) es que utilizan términos difusos. Como ejemplo me refiero más particularmente a la teoría de la "declaración". A mí me parece que el dilema sobre si algo es una declaración o no, se resuelve utilizando información cíclica (ya se sabe si una u otra construcción exige un subjuntivo/indicativo y se modela la definición de "declaración" para que quepa el uso del subjuntivo/indicativo). Pues, no me parece útil para decidir si una u otra construcción requiere el uso del subjuntivo o no.

Para concluir: Lo sé, soy producto de quienes me formaron (y también un poco de mi evolución personal, puedo esperar). 

Por otro lado, he visto las consecuencias de los métodos modernos de enseñanza de una lengua extranjera (los llamados métodos comunicativos, sin gramática ¿?). Son desastrosas. Hemos perdido a toda una generación de jovenes que ni siquiera en su lengua materna logran a escribir unas reglas sin cometer errores de ortografía ni sin errores sintácticos. Y, imagínense cómo son sus lenguas extranjeras.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Peterdg:
Muy interesante tu mensaje que destila experiencia y reflexión.
Entré tarde al debate y quizás lo que hice fue acabar de liar la cosa con reflexiones más o menos teóricas que, quizás, no tuvieran cabida en una discusión sobre el aprendizaje de lenguas vivas y los mejores métodos para abordarlo.
Me hace gracia (en el buen sentido de la expresión) lo que dices sobre el aprendizaje del latín. Precisamente en mi época del Bachillerato (cinco años de latín y tres de griego) el método era parecido al que yo criticaba en mi intervención: listas y listas confusas e interminables. A día de hoy me pregunto a veces cómo pude salir indemne de tal hecho.
Seguramente el ser bilingüe de dos lenguas romances y el que siempre tuve olfato para la traducción fueron una gran ayuda. Cuando realicé los estudios de Filología Clásica, me empecé a plantear, precisamente por el nivel exigido de teorización, que aquello no tenía sentido. Primero había que entender el valor último de cada elemento de la lengua, que es lo que posibilita generar los diversos usos particulares. Pero fue el estudio sistemático de la retórica lo que acabó de convencerme de que lo que llamamos hechos de lengua en realidad son hechos de estilística. Y creo que ésta es la clave.
No es mi intención promover otra discusión larga y para muchos seguro que tediosa (no para mí) sobre este tema.
Como decía hace unos días en el foro de latín los hablantes de lenguas germánicas tenéis un gran mérito cuando estudiáis lenguas neolatinas. Os compadezco.
Para mí (es mi modesta opinión), lo importante es volver a los textos literarios y olvidarse un poco de la lengua del día a día, en la que sólo la práctica en su medio natural te podrá dar competencia. Si aprendes las lenguas en los textos, si te ejercitas en la traducción, conocerás bien la lengua que quieras por dentro y en su mejor manifestación. Lo de hablarla vendrá por añadidura y con un periodo de adaptación muy corto en cuanto convivas en el medio natural de la tal lengua.
Estoy muy especialmente de acuerdo con tu último párrafo. Es una tragedia lo que sucede: aquí tras doce o trece años de estudio del inglés a razón de cuatro horas semanales, los alumnos acaban sin saber hablarlo y sin saber leerlo. Evidentemente algo falla.
Un saludo y gracias anticipadas por su paciencia.


----------



## Prairie's coward

Peterdg said:


> Muy interesante todo esto.
> 
> Sin embargo, sigo con mi convicción: estas teorías, muy interesantes que sean, no sirven para aprender el uso del subjuntivo en español, y más precisamente, para poder construir frases sintácticamente correctas. (por lo menos para estudiantes que no conozcan un subjuntivo en su lengua materna)



Curiosamente, yo soy profesor de español, y llevo un par de años aplicando esta explicación basada en la declaración. ¿Resultados? Al principio, perplejidad de los estudiantes: ¿cómo es esto de que tengo que pensar para aprender gramática? Inmediatamente, ilusión: siempre es la primera vez en sus estudios de español en que alguien les da *un *significado para el subjuntivo, en lugar de largas listas de matrices sin lógica aparente para, exclusivamente, memorizar. Y luego, sorpresa: una vez entendido más o menos, ellos mismos son capaces de decidir indicativo o subjuntivo para nuevas matrices que nunca han aprendido. Es decir, que a los estudiantes, en general, les encanta sentirse un poco dueños de esta decisión al margen de la pura memoria, y empiezan justamente a "sentir" por primera vez el subjuntivo (y el indicativo) como una forma que significa algo, y que por eso se usa donde se usa, y no como una forma que es obligatoria aquí o allá por no se sabe qué extraños caprichos del español. Por lo menos esta es mi experiencia (y la de algunos otros colegas que usan la Gramática Básica del Estudiante de Español, donde se usa esta aproximación), una experiencia que sigo desarrollando cada día un poco más, con nuevas actividades de clase y con mejores resultados. En general, me encanta la discusión teórica, pero tengo que reconocer que no hay nada que me produzca mayor placer intelectual que el aula de lengua extranjera: hace muchos años me di cuenta de que es el laboratorio definitivo donde se confirma o descarta cualquier explicación teórica. Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Peterdg

@Prairie

No conocía la teoría de "declaración". Lo que sé ahora es lo que leí en el foro y está claro que lo que sé de esta teoría es algo muy sucinto.

No digo que no funcione. Sólo digo que, lo que he leído aquí en el foro, no me convence. Para poder dar una opinión más definitiva (y sobre todo más justificada), necistaría más tiempo y también la teoría entera.

Siempre muy contento de encontrar una nueva teoría


----------



## OHSU

I was a university-level Spanish teacher for 3 years. It was in that setting that I arrived at a viewpoint very much like that of Peter. I am in particular agreement with this comment:



> El problema más importante que veo en las teorías expuestas arriba (todas son teorías explicativas y no generativas) es que utilizan términos difusos. Como ejemplo me refiero más particularmente a la teoría de la "declaración". A mí me parece que el dilema sobre si algo es una declaración o no, se resuelve utilizando información cíclica (ya se sabe si una u otra construcción exige un subjuntivo/indicativo y se modela la definición de "declaración" para que quepa el uso del subjuntivo/indicativo). Pues, no me parece útil para decidir si una u otra construcción requiere el uso del subjuntivo o no.


 
No theory of the subjunctive is of any utility to students *until you've taught them how the theory applies to specific cases.* Even Ruiz Campillo's "declaración" theory, as interesting as it is, can be misinterpreted or misapplied, as evidenced by the comments of both natives and non-natives participating in this discussion. In the process of teaching your students how the theory applies to specific cases, you have to teach them the grammar, anyway. So, it's not as if Ruiz Campillo has created something that successfully replaces grammar explanations. At best the theory must go hand-in-hand with the grammar.

With regard to Ruiz Campillo's *one* rule versus Lozano's *four* rules, I believe that Prairie has misapplied Occam's Razor.  (I say this with all due respect to my friend, Prairie.) Occam's Razor applies to the concept of parsimony between competing (and otherwise equivalent) scientific hypotheses. However, when a more complex hypothesis has greater explanatory power, then it is preferred over a simpler one. So, from the point of view of parsimony, Ruiz Campillo (or anyone else who proposes a *single *rule) doesn't necessarily win out over someone with a more complex rule just because his appears simpler.

Of course, since theories of grammar are strictly unfalsifiable they do not constitute scientific hypotheses, and Occam's Razor doesn't apply anyway. This is a bit like philosophers invoking Heisenberg's uncertainty principle to support arguments about epistomology. The scientific method doesn't apply strictly to grammar explanations, and physics doesn't apply to philosophy.

The subjunctive is, without any doubt, used for related but slightly different things. Shoe-horning all of them into a single explanation requires a certain degree of explaning. It certainly can be done, and I won't dispute the results that Prairie says he gets with that approach. If it works, it works. However, I don't believe it requires any more effort to explain (or understand) the subjunctive some other way. Is there any credible, reproducible evidence that student's learning Ruiz Campillo's rule consistently produce more accurate utterances than students of competing rules?


----------



## Prairie's coward

OHSU said:


> Even Ruiz Campillo's "declaración" theory, as interesting as it is, can be misinterpreted or misapplied, as evidenced by the comments of both native and non-natives participating in this discussion.  In the process of teaching your students how the theory applies to specific cases, you have to teach them the grammar, anyway.  So, it's not as if this beautiful, simple concept can successfully replace grammar explanations.  It must go hand-in-hand with them.



Hola, estoy de acuerdo completamente: dar una sola regla, como dije, tiene el precio de entrenarse en comprender cada caso, y esto cambia bastante la visión que el estudiante tiene de la gramática. Me consta por lo que he visto en otros foros más especializados en enseñanza que la teoría de la declaración está siendo mal aplicada por muchos profesores. Es, evidentemente, difícil cambiar de perspectiva, es casi cambiar el concepto de gramática. Por ejemplo, en tu siguiente declaración creo ver este problema: 



> in the process of teaching your students how the theory applies to specific cases, you have to teach them the grammar, anyway.



En el proceso de ver cómo _un único significado _del subjuntivo y el indicativo se aplica a cada caso en clase, _estamos haciendo gramática_. Me da la impresión de que a veces entendemos gramática como la memorización de estructuras e imperativos formales. La decisión de usar una forma declarativa o no es una decisión gramatical, y cuando esta decisión es lógica y reflexiva, sigue siendo una decisión gramatical.

Con respecto al mal uso, en tu opinión, que hago de la Navaja de Occam, pues lo siento si no estoy muy puesto en ciencias. En lo que se aplica a este tema sí estoy convencido de que la mayor complicación de Lozano no mejora el poder explicativo de la teoría en este caso, más que nada porque _no explica_, sino que se limita a _describir _funciones independientes. Y esto es lo que tenemos ya desde hace siglos: descripción, no explicación. Describir los usos es relativamente fácil. Lo difícil es encontar un significado único que autorice esos usos y los haga lógicos. Esa es, en mi opinión, la gran aportación de la teoría declarativa, y también, por supuesto, su  dificultad de aplicación en algunos casos muy específicos (en los casos que habitualmente están en los libros de español no hay mayor problema, o al menos yo no lo tengo). 



> Is there any credible, reproducible evidence that student's learning Ruiz Campillo's rule consistently produce more accurate utterances than students of competing rules?



No conozco en realidad ningún estudio sobre esto, solo encontré un día en internet una tesis doctoral que usaba su teoría en relación con la Instrucción de Procesamiento de Input de Van Patten. Este el título que encuentro en Google:

Llopis, Reyes (2009)
_Gramática Cognitiva e Instrucción de Procesamiento
para la enseñanza de la selección modal. Un estudio con aprendientes
alemanes de español como lengua extranjera_

Pero, francamente, no la he leído.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Precisamente el problema, y creo que no se me entendió, es el método. No se puede partir de la teoría, sino de los datos. Y los datos en lingüística se obtienen de manera fiable sólo desde el análisis sistemático. Para llegar a la *formulación teórica de la oposición en bloque indicativo = modo de lo real frente a subjuntivo = modo de lo subjetivo, lo irreal y lo posible*, _dentro ambos de la modalidad sintáctica declarativa_ (dejemos aparte la _modalidad impresivo-expresiva_, para no liar la argumentación), hay que partir del _análisis morfo-sintáctico_ de todos los casos posibles. Si esto se hace metódicamente, _dejando a un lado la semántica y la estilística_, que deben ser objeto de otro tipo de análisis, la conclusión sólo puede ser la que yo mantengo (y que va en cursiva y negrita _supra_). Precisamente mezclar filosofías, psicologías y otras cuestiones extralingüísticas es lo que enturbia e imposibilita el debate. Eso es lo que llamamos en español _mezclar churras con merinas_.
No convirtamos la navaja de Ockham en una maquinilla de afeitar.


----------



## juanito23

Quisiera decir que ha sido un privilegio leer todos estos comentarios. Mucho de lo que se ha compartido aquí es bastante profundo, y creo que está en un nivel un poco alto para que lo comprenda muy bien.

Sin embargo, a mí me encanta el subjuntivo. Voy aprendiéndolo un poco mejor, pero falta bastante para que la lucha se me acabe 

He visto ejemplos donde el indicativo se usa cuando parece que el subjuntivo cabe mejor, y viceversa.

He visto, por ejemplo, que se ha dicho, "Qué bueno que *estés* aquí", y también, "Qué bueno que *estás* aquí" ( a menos que uno esté equivocado). Entiendo un poco mejor la diferencia entre: "Qué bueno que *tuviste* buen tiempo", y "Qué bueno que *hayas* *tenido* buen tiempo" (pero no..."Qué bueno que tuvieras...").

Había mencionado en otro mensaje de este hilo que las reglas y las teorías me han servido como una ayuda. Me han ayudado con el propio inglés también, porque los mismos "nativos" cometemos bastantes errores gramaticales. Me gusta mucho saber por qué tengo que decir algo de cierta manera para que esté correcto.

Esto me lleva nuevamente a la cuestión del subjuntivo en español. Yo sí quiero aprenderlo bien para poder hablar correctamente gramaticalmente. He visto que en ciertos casos se pueden emplear los dos modos, dependiendo del punto de vista expresado por el hablador ( con expresiones como "tal vez" o "quizás", por ejemplo). Con eso estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha sido mencionado aquí..que no es cuestión de una rígida lista de reglas.

Básicamente, me gustaría dominar lo del subjuntivo, por lo menos para sentirme cómodo cuando lo uso en conversaciones. Parece que cuando me envuelvo más profundamente en el estudio, me encuentro con más excepciones. Otra vez, eso no me molesta tanto. Sólo quiero saber y entender lo que tengo que hacer. O será algo como lo que compartió Peterdg....que sus profesores no pudieron aprobar el uso de algo como, "Me molesta que" con el indicativo.

Muchísimas gracias por todo. Me gustaría aprender más con Uds.

Bendición.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En tu mensaje hay precisamente un párrafo que es significativo de todo lo que vengo exponiendo.
Mezclar las cosas es lo que impide sistematizar y concentrar en una teoría explicativa los hechos de lengua. Cuando exponía la oposición en bloque indicativo/subjuntivo, afirmaba de pasada que todo lo que decía sucedía en una modalidad, que no modo, sintáctica que es la modalidad declarativa, pero hay otras modalidades que podemos incluso unir en lo que llamamos modalidad impresivo/expresiva, la de los mandatos, las preguntas, la expresión de los sentimientos, modalidad claramente reconocible por la entonación (que en la escritura representan los signos de admiración e interrogación, los elementos léxicos interrogativos y exclamativos (y otros que expresan sentimientos) y los imperativos. En esta modalidad hay otro alcance, es el dominio propio de lo psicológico en el lenguaje. En esta modalidad se difumina la oposición subjuntivo/indicativo que pasa a ser algo secundario, mientras que en la modalidad declarativa que era a la que me refería en mis mensajes anteriores es fundamental la oposición.
En este párrafo de tu mensaje:


> He visto, por ejemplo, que se ha dicho, "Qué bueno que *estés* aquí", y también, "Qué bueno que *estás* aquí" ( a menos que uno esté equivocado).  Entiendo un poco mejor la diferencia entre: "Qué bueno que *tuviste* buen tiempo", y "Qué bueno que *hayas* *tenido* buen tiempo" (pero no..."Qué bueno que tuvieras...").


nos encontramos de lleno en la modalidad impresivo/expresiva como denotan los qué que son una de sus marcas formales y la entonación es totalmente diferente de la de la modalidad declarativa. Malamente podrás aplicar los mecanismos normales de oposición subjuntivo/indicativo de la modalidad declarativa aquí.
La verdad que las cosas no son tan complicadas si se guarda un rigor analítico y se separas los distintos niveles del proceso lingüístico.
Aquí está el meollo de la cuestión que, aunque pueda parecer complicado, no es tan difícil.
Si  el debate sigue con los ánimos calmados tiempo habrá de hablar de todo esto.
Ha sido un placer haberle servido cuanto menos de inspiración motivadora.
Un saludo.


----------

